# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2011



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2011 às 00:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Jan 2011 às 00:40)

Começo o ano com algum nevoeiro, céu encoberto e muita humidade(98%).

Precipitação acumulada (23h-00h): 0.8mm

Temperatura actual:+ 8.0 (Fresco)

Bom começo de  ano 2011


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2011 às 00:48)

Este novo ano começa com,céu muito nublado e com uma temperatura amena ,actual 9.8ºC.

Bom ano .


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2011 às 08:51)

Manhã de céu nublado com vento nulo.

Actuais 9,2ºC e 98%HR.

Tentemos viver ao máximo as poucas coisas boas que 2011 nos há-de reservar no sentido económico. No sentido meteorológico, há-de ser um bom ano.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Jan 2011 às 09:28)

Começo o primeiro dia do ano com uma manhã de nevoeiro e bastante humidade(98%)

Precipitação acumulada durante a madrugada: 1.0mm 

Temperatura actual:+8.2 (Fresco)


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2011 às 09:31)

Ai ai frio, onde andas? Estou fartinho de temperaturas amenas. Está tudo na mesma, nada mexe. 

Actuais 9,8ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2011 às 11:08)

Bons dias.

Para o primeiro dia do novo ano muito nevoeiro e vento nulo ,actual 10.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2011 às 11:32)

O sol lá vai tentando aparecer pro entre as brechas desta fina camada de stratocumulus e neblina. Pressão em grande subida, nos 1022hPa, a esta hora ontem estava nos 1012hPa.

Actuais 11,7ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2011 às 13:19)

O nevoeiro já levantou mas o céu continua muito nublado,actual 10.6ºC e 0.8mm de hoje.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2011 às 15:12)

Tarde calma de céu nublado, alguma névoa e vento nulo.

Actuais 13,5ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jan 2011 às 15:16)

*Ano novo na serra*

Este primeiro dia do ano brindou os visitantes na Serra da Estrela com muita neve, sem chuva e sem nevoeiro. As unidades hoteleiras da serra estão lotadas e os comerciantes aproveitam para faturar!

REPORTAGEM RTP


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jan 2011 às 16:01)

boas

por Gouveia a passagem de ano foi molhada, com alguns aguaceiros... 
o dia esta com ceu muito nublado, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 12.7ºC... 

UM BOM ANO A TODOS


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2011 às 16:05)

Boas,o céu continua muito nublado,já ouve alguns raios de sol por momentos,actual 11.9ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2011 às 17:26)

Céu nublado e vento nulo,actual 11.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.9ºC / 12.0ºC e 0.8mm.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Jan 2011 às 18:25)

Passei o dia todo na Serra da Estrela,manhã agradável na Torre sem sol sem nevoeiro,sem chuva,o ideal para a diversão na neve.

Já a partir do meio-dia e meia o nevoeiro começou a cobrir a serra e aproveitamos para ir almoçar ás Penhas da Saúde. Só depois é que o tempo ficou melhor para mais uma subida.

Quando me fui embora,ás cinco e meia da tarde o tempo começou a escurecer e logo voltou o nevoeiro.

Chego á Covilhã com apenas céu nublado.

Segundo os dados não choveu aqui durante o dia.

Temperatura actual: +8.6 (Fresco)


----------



## Z13 (1 Jan 2011 às 18:46)

Por aqui tivemos um dia agradável, com algumas abertas!

Neste momento *9.0ºC*

Extremos do dia: *5.5ºC  14.2ºC*


Bom ano!


----------



## crockypt (1 Jan 2011 às 19:34)

Boas Tardes 
Por aqui tenho 8.3ºC com nuvens e sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2011 às 21:54)

Boas,céu limpo e com alguma neblina pela baixa do bairro,actual 10.2ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Jan 2011 às 22:10)

E acabo o dia com céu parcialmente nublado e uma aragem ligeira.

Temperatura actual:+8.2 (Fresco)

Máxima do dia: +10.1 (Agradável)

Mínima do dia: +7.3 (Fresco)

Precipitação diária,mensal e anual: 1mm

Até amanha.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jan 2011 às 22:13)

por gouveia esta tudo calmo, ceu encoberto, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 10.0ºC 

extremos de hoje: 8.8ºC de minima e 13.6ºC de maxima...


----------



## Paulo H (1 Jan 2011 às 22:34)

Abaixo do céu estrelado, está uma neblina muito engraçada! É muito baixa e fina, digamos que tem 5 a 20m de espessura logo acima do solo, retorcendo-se como fumo! Muito giro o efeito..  vento nulo e ambiente ameno e humido.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2011 às 23:08)

Céu limpo e neblina baixa a passear pela rua ,a cidade está com uma névoa a pairar pelo telhado das casas vista de sul,actual 9.4ºC.


----------



## FRibeiro (1 Jan 2011 às 23:41)

Eu aqui tenho nevoeiro cerrado!
A visibilidade é pouca, e vê-se perfeitamente o nevoeiro a passar...
Estão 8.4ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Jan 2011 às 09:06)

Por aqui o dia começa com céu limpo,enquanto dá para ver os vales e terras baixas cobertos por um manto de neblina.

Temperactura actual:+6.2 (Fresco)


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Jan 2011 às 10:04)

__________________
2010
minima: -2.4ºC --/--/10 maxima: 37.4ºC 27-07-2010
----------
2009
maxima 35.9ºC 18/06/09 minima -3.5ºC 06/01/09
-----------
extremos:
mais alta: 11/08/2003 - 43.4ºC:
mais baixa: 06/01/2009 -3.5ºC 

De Ricardop120.



Como fazes esse risco e em baixo todos os registos do ano.

E como fazes para mostrar os registos em todas as mensagens sem teres de estar a copiar?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Jan 2011 às 10:12)

Continua céu limpíssimo e nevoeiro nos vales e terras baixas...nada de novo.

Temperatura actual:+12.6 (Agradável)

Volto ao final da tarde já no Seguimento Litoral Centro,pois aí estou em Leiria


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2011 às 10:56)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro e 3,7ºC.

Mínima de 2,2ºC.


----------



## karkov (2 Jan 2011 às 11:04)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> __________________
> 2010
> minima: -2.4ºC --/--/10 maxima: 37.4ºC 27-07-2010
> ----------
> ...


deves estar a falar da assinatura dele... isso é no perfil que alteras


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jan 2011 às 11:29)

karkov disse:


> deves estar a falar da assinatura dele... isso é no perfil que alteras



sim e na assinatura, vais ao painel de controlo e editas a tua assinatura


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jan 2011 às 11:32)

por gouveia a manha é de nevoeiro nao muito cerrado sem vento e com 8.4ºC


----------



## Z13 (2 Jan 2011 às 11:46)

Bom dia!

Alguma neblina ainda pelas zonas mais baixas da cidade, embora o sol já espreite por entre as nuvens altas! Estão *5.5ºC*

A mínima desta madrugada foi de *1.2ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Jan 2011 às 14:46)

Boas Tardes!


Céu com alguma nebulosidade (maioritariamente alta).

Vento muito fraco e *11.5ºC*.

Mínima de *3.3ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jan 2011 às 15:08)

despeço-me de Gouveia com um ceu pouco nublado, mas com algum vento muito fraco com uma temperatura de 12.2ºC a minima foi de 7.6ºC 

mais logo reporto a partir de santa comba...


----------



## Z13 (2 Jan 2011 às 17:40)

Tarde agradável, com máxima de *14.5ºC*

Neste momento *9.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2011 às 18:15)

Boas tardes.

O dia de hoje já foi de temperaturas agradavéis e muito sol,já ia sendo tempo ...

Pela manhã muito nevoeiro nos vales em volta da cidade,hoje o nevoeiro persistiu todo o dia nalguns vales dos rios,neste momento poucas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 9.6ºC e 81%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.6ºC / 13.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jan 2011 às 19:34)

Manhã de muito nevoeiro, início de tarde com algum sol e resto do dia com muitas nuvens, altas e baixas, que felizmente não deixaram a temperatura subir muito. Foi uma dia ameno a fresco.

Máxima de 10,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2011 às 20:06)

Boas,tudo calmo com 8.8ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jan 2011 às 21:05)

Neblina e vento nulo.

Actuais 6,3ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2011 às 21:14)

Noite estrelada igual a ambiente fresco,actual 7.6ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Jan 2011 às 21:51)

Na Covilhã como disse a manhã foi ensolarada com neblina nos vales e terras baixas, já á tarde o sol escondeu-se por entre as nuvens.

Máxima do dia:+ 15.7 (Agradável)

Mínima do dia:+ 5.1 (Fresco)


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jan 2011 às 22:18)

boas
cheguei há pouco a santa comba onde esta um nevoeiro cerrado sem vento e uma temperatura de 7.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2011 às 23:03)

Tudo calmo com céu limpo,actual 7.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jan 2011 às 07:26)

bom dia

por aqui tal como a noite, o dia chega com nevoeiro, sem vento e com 4.8ºC de temperatura...


----------



## Z13 (3 Jan 2011 às 09:31)

Bom dia,

a cidade acordou debaixo de nevoeiro que já está em dissipação!

Temperatura actual de *-0.4ºC* e *98%* de HR.

A mínima desta manhã foi de* -1.4ºC*


----------



## Z13 (3 Jan 2011 às 11:58)

Bom.... afinal o nevoeiro acabou por "não dissipar" e eis que carregou em força sobre a cidade...

Dados actuais: nevoeiro e *2.8ºC*


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2011 às 13:19)

Boa tarde...

Estou de volta ao seguimento por terras Brigantinas

Por aqui registei uma mínima de 0.4ºC, tivemos uma manhã de nevoeiro por Bragança que entretanto já levantou.

Esta semana promete ser chuvosa no Norte do País


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2011 às 13:45)

Neblina e 3,6ºC por agora.

Mínima de *-1,0ºC *e com muito gelo esta manhã.


----------



## Serrano (3 Jan 2011 às 14:11)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 9.5ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2011 às 14:20)

Boas tardes.

Sol foi de pouca dura: ,voltamos ao tempo cinzentão...

Muito nevoeiro e já vai pingando com ambiente na rua ,actual 7.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2011 às 14:53)

Sol de manhã, a partir do meio da mesma as nuvens foram ganhando território, e acabaram por povoar todo o céu, chovendo fraco ocasionalmente.

Actuais 10,1ºC e 87%HR.

Mínima de 3,7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2011 às 16:07)

Céu nublado com chuvisco, por enquanto ainda não houve acumulação de precipitação, somente uma fina camada no alcatrão...

Actuais 9,8ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## Z13 (3 Jan 2011 às 16:13)

Ainda céu cinzento, com *4.3ºC*....


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2011 às 17:42)

Céu encoberto, neblina e chuvisco.

Actuais 9,1ºC e 91%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2011 às 18:30)

Pedro disse:


> Céu encoberto, neblina e chuvisco.
> 
> Actuais 9,1ºC e 91%HR.



Não vale a pena dizer mais nada, está tudo igual, não mexe nada...


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2011 às 18:51)

Chuva fraca e 4,1ºC por aqui.



.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2011 às 19:50)

Céu nublado com neblina.

Actual 9,0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (3 Jan 2011 às 20:36)

Por esta altura já vai chovendo moderado, com *4.2ºC* 


Extremos do dia:* Mínima (-1.4ºC)  Máxima (4.6ºC)*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2011 às 21:07)

Boas noites.

Por aqui continua muito nublado e vento muito fraco,actual 9.0ºC sendo a máxima até ao momento.

A miníma foi de 3.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2011 às 21:54)

Céu nublado e vento fraco a nulo, com alguns chuviscos esporádicos... 

Actuais 9,1ºC e 91%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2011 às 22:12)

Vai subindo,actual 9.2ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2011 às 23:06)

Nuvens baixas e com muitas estrelas ,vento fraco de SW,actual 8.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.5ºC / 9.2ºC.


----------



## Fil (3 Jan 2011 às 23:28)

Boas, aqui tenho 4,2ºC com nevoeiro e sem chuva por agora.

Mínima de 0,6ºC e máxima de 4,6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jan 2011 às 23:37)

boas

por aqui o nevoeiro levantou pouco tempo depois de sair de casa, deixando o ceu encoberto durante todo o dia. aqui de vez em quando choviscou durante a tarde. nao houve vento durante o dia. 
extremos: 4.5ºC minima 9.7ºCmaxima 

actuais: ceu encoberto com alguns bancos de nevoeiro, sem vento e 9.4ºC de temperatura


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2011 às 09:38)

Bom dia

Por aqui chuva, neblina e 5,1ºC.

Mínima de 4,1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2011 às 11:00)

Chuva moderada pelo nordeste, com *5.7ºC*

A mínima desta noite foi de *4.4ºC*


Z13


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2011 às 12:22)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui o dia apareceu muito nublado e nevoeiro,desde de manhã que vai caindo uma chuva miuda,actual 9.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## crockypt (4 Jan 2011 às 12:45)

Boas Tarde 
Por aqui está com algum nevoeiro, temperatura de 8.3ºC com alguns chuviscos


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2011 às 14:12)

Chuva, neblina e *8.4ºC*

  deprimente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2011 às 14:14)

Por aqui o manto de nuvens baixas que existia,continua mas agora mais alto,não chove e vento muito fraco de SE,actual 10.2ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2011 às 15:59)

Boa tarde..

O dia de hoje tem sido muito cinzento escuro e húmido aqui na Terra Fria. 
Neste momento o meu termómetro marca 8.1ºC

Mínima: 4.3ºC
Máxima: 8.4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jan 2011 às 18:28)

Dia de muita chuva e sem vento de relevância. Acumulados 7,7mm.

Actuais 11,1ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2011 às 18:41)

Boas noites.

Mais um dia sem ver o sol ...

A partir do meio da tarde o nevoeiro voltou novamente e por cá continua...desde as 17.30h que chuva fraca voltou...já com 1.8mm,vento muito fraco de SE,actual 10.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.7ºC / 11.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jan 2011 às 18:50)

boas

por aqui o dia esta a ser de periodos chuva moderada desde as 10h, o vento aqui nao da sinais de vida a 2 dias... o dia tambem teve uma baixa amplitude termica, com a minima de 10.4ºC e uma maxima de 12.8ºC 

actuais: chuva, sem vento e uma temperatura de 12.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jan 2011 às 20:01)

Mantém-se tudo calmo, com chuva fraca, muito nevoeiro e pouco vento.

Actuais 11,2ºC e 98%HR, com 8,2mm.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jan 2011 às 21:16)

Nevoeiro bastante cerrado, mas apenas acima dos 5/6m acima da superfície...

Actuais 11,2ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2011 às 21:23)

Boas,nevoeiro e chuva fraca,temperatura subiu ligeiramente,actual 10.5ºC com vento fraco agora de SW/S,precipitação 2.3mm.


----------



## panda (4 Jan 2011 às 21:51)

boas
actual:temperatura 8.8ºc
         79% H
         precipitaçao:10.5 mm
 fraca e nevoeiro
         vento nulo
         p 1005 hpa
         dew point 5.4ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2011 às 22:25)

Por aqui o vento está a começar aparecer de S/SW,máxima rajada do ano 15.5km/h há momentos,as nuvens continuão baixas e chuva fraca,actual 10.6ºC e 2.6mm.


----------



## Z13 (4 Jan 2011 às 23:35)

Chuva e *8.3ºC*

Extremos do dia: *4.4ºC  9.2ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jan 2011 às 07:17)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega sem chuva, e sem vento com ceu encoberto e uma temperatura de 11.8ºC, quase nao se mexeu durate a noite...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2011 às 12:40)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui continua tudo muito escuro e com aguaceiros fracos,actual 10.7ºC.


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2011 às 13:18)

Pela Cova da Beira  intensamente neste momento com a temperatura a rondar os 10ºC e ja vamos com 17 mm de chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2011 às 14:19)

Por aqui a chuva na ultima hora têm sido moderada com 2.6mm,vento moderado de SW/S,actual 11.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (5 Jan 2011 às 16:11)

Muita chuva e *10.1ºC* 

Mínima de *8.1ºC* esta madrugada.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2011 às 18:06)

Dia com chuva abundante, por vezes forte de manhã, fraca a moderada de tarde, com vento moderado, rajada máxima de 24,5km/h. Acumulados 31,7mm. 

Actuais 13,1ºC(máxima do dia) e 97%HR.


----------



## crockypt (5 Jan 2011 às 18:33)

Boa tarde por aqui dia de chuva, estou com 11ºC, de acumulação tenho 8.5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2011 às 19:26)

Chuva fraca a moderada, em regime de períodos de chuva, acompanhada de vento fraco a moderado de SW.

Actuais 13,0ºc e 97%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2011 às 19:30)

Boas noites.

E já lá vão 3 dias sem ver o sol ...

Tarde de chuva fraca e por vezes moderada,vento moderado de S/SW,actual 12.2ºC máxima até ao momento,precipitação 4.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jan 2011 às 19:50)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de periodos de chuva durante todo o dia, passando a aguaceiros ao meio da tarde. o sol aqui tambem nao apareceu... 
o vento soprou fraco de tarde, a aplitude termica foi mais uma vez baixa
extremos: 11.8ºC minima e 14.5ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu muito nublado, vento fraco e 13.9ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2011 às 20:01)

A temperatura subiu ligeiramente com 12.6ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2011 às 21:22)

Vento fraco sem chuva e com neblina. Acumulados 33,2mm, com 1011hPa estáveis neste momento.

Actuais 12,9ºc e 97%HR. vento na casa dos 10km/h de rajada SE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2011 às 21:59)

Boas,nuvens baixas,não chove e vento de S,actual 12.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2011 às 23:44)

Nevoeiro e com 13.0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2011 às 23:54)

Boa noite

Mais um dia de chuva fraca/ chuvisco quase constante aqui pelo Nordeste

Neste momento cai um leve chuvisco e registo 10.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2011 às 00:18)

Por aqui já voltou a chuva desde as 0h certas ,actual 13.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.6ºC / 13.1ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jan 2011 às 07:20)

bom dia

o dia chega com ceu muito nublado, com algum vento fraco e com 13.9ºC


----------



## Serrano (6 Jan 2011 às 14:08)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2011 às 14:19)

Boas tardes.

E ao quarto dia o sol já apareceu ...

Depois desta acalmia desde o primeiro dia do ano...hoje parece que anda o diabo há solta na rua ...vento muito forte com rajadas...em contrário,hoje a temperatura já subiu bastante.

Nas primeiras 3 horas de hoje ainda choveu bem,mas depois parou,desde de manhã que a chuva quando cai é há pancandas com muito vento,actual 15.2ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jan 2011 às 18:48)

Madrugada chuvosa, mas resto de dia com menos chuva, voltou agora e bem em força, quase 10mm em meia hora!!!! Acumulados 22,2mm até ao momento.

Actuais 13,1ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jan 2011 às 19:09)

Faz uma hora desde a última vez que apontei no papel, foram mais 11,5mm de uma boa chuvada que continua forte e acompanhada de vento. Trovada? Ainda não.

Actuais 11,9ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## Norther (6 Jan 2011 às 19:35)

chove bem pela Cova da Beira com 12ºC e com trovoada, a cerca de 5 min ouviu-se bem uma descarga.
em Janeiro ja nao me lembrava de ouvir


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jan 2011 às 19:47)

boas

dia de aguaceiros por aqui, com vento moderado. chove moderado desde as 17h.
a minima foi de 13.3ºC e uma maxima de 16.6ºC 

actuais: cuva moderada, vento moderado ja se ouviu trovoada por aqui  e com 13.4ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jan 2011 às 19:48)

Chuva moderada, acompanhada por vento moderado com rajadas e trovões bem longos... 

Actuais 12,6ºC e 97%HR, com 29,0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2011 às 20:43)

Boas noites .

Tarde muito nublado com vento moderado a forte com aguaceiros fracos de pouca duração e temperatura amena.

Isto por aqui a partir das 18h as condiçoes mudaram radicalmente chuva forte e vento e continua a cair em abundançia ,actual 11.8ºC miníma até ao momento,precipitação 16.0mm.

Máxima de hoje 16.1ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jan 2011 às 21:01)

Chuva fraca com vento moderado.

Actual 12,0ºC em forte queda com 30,5mm.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2011 às 21:22)

Boa noite

Mais um dia marcado pela chuva aqui em Bragança (o 3º consecutivo), o dia foi marcado pela chuva fraca até meio da tarde, depois passou  a moderada com alguns períodos mais fortes.

A estação do IPB registou até ao momento *32mm* de precipitação.

Registo *10.3ºC* a mínima do dia.


----------



## Z13 (6 Jan 2011 às 21:52)

De facto os rios por aqui já saem dos leitos....

Temp actual: *10.4ºC*

Extremos do dia: *10.4ºC  13.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2011 às 22:01)

Até ao momento 30.7mm,continua a cair em abundançia ,actual 11.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2011 às 23:02)

Continua a chover mas agora mais moderada com 35.1mm,actual 11.8ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Jan 2011 às 23:10)

o Rio Fervença corre em leito de cheia...um prenúncio para o Douro? É que se toda a bacia hidrográfica do Douro tiver com esta pujança!!!


----------



## crockypt (6 Jan 2011 às 23:55)

Boas Noites por aqui chuva abundante, estou com 49mm de acumulação,  e de temperatura 10.5ºC neste momento algum vento, mas parece que se foi a carga de água que tava a cair. desde as 17h30 até agora cairam 38mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2011 às 00:13)

Agora tudo mais calmo e rendeu a linda fatia de 36.1mm ,actual 11.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.6ºC / 16.1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2011 às 00:20)

ferreira5 disse:


> o Rio Fervença corre em leito de cheia...um prenúncio para o Douro? É que se toda a bacia hidrográfica do Douro tiver com esta pujança!!!



De facto ao final da tarde quando passei na ponte pedonal do IPB, verifiquei que o Fervença levava muita água e já alagava algumas zonas do lameiro, que corresponde ao leito de cheia

A chuva continua por aqui, mas agora chove fraco

A mínima foi atingida à meia noite e foi de 10.2ºC

Por agora registo 10.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jan 2011 às 07:24)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega calmo, com ceu nublado sem vento e com 11.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2011 às 12:49)

Boas tardes.

Depois das 0h de hoje já pouco choveu,só nas primeiras horas...

Vai havendo muitos momentos de sol e muitas nuvens,vento continua moderado e com rajadas de SW,actual 15.0ºC e 2.3mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2011 às 14:12)

Bons momentos de sol e muitas nuvens em andamento ,vento continua forte de SW,actual 15.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jan 2011 às 14:49)

Boas Tardes!

Muita chuva e trovoada ontem a partir do final do dia permitiram um acumulado de precipitação de *37 mm*.

Hoje desde as 0h apenas registei 1.7 mm.

Neste momento o sol vai espreitando num céu com algumas abertas.


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2011 às 18:34)

Por aqui, os valores de temperatura continuam mais próprios da Primavera do que daquele que costuma ser o mês mais frio do ano.

9,7ºC, vento forte e chuva neste momento.

Extremos de hoje:

8,6ºC / 11,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2011 às 21:50)

Boas noites.

Tarde muito nublado e sempre vento moderado...houve alguns momentos de aguaceiros moderados,mais a partir das 16h que ainda choveu bem,actual 11.9ºC e 6.2mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.1ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2011 às 22:08)

Dia marcado por vários aguaceiros aqui em Bragança

Neste momento registo 8.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jan 2011 às 22:13)

Dia marcado por bastante chuva e pouco vento, já a noite é marcada por pouca chuva e muito, muito vento.

Actuais 11,0ºC e 93HR.

-------------------
Vou estar fora o FDS, um bom FDS a todos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2011 às 23:14)

Céu continua muito nublado e vento moderado,actual 11.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2011 às 23:29)

Inicio de noite com bastante chuva aqui em Bragança, registo 8.2ºC

A estação do IPB registou hoje até agora*22mm*


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2011 às 13:29)

Parece que ainda está tudo a dormir no Interior Norte e Centro de Portugal, já passaram mais de 12 horas desde o meu ultimo post e desde aí ainda mais ninguém comentou

Mais uma madrugada e manhã com chuva aqui em Bragança, registo 9.1ºC a estação do IPB acumulou até ao momento 12mm de precipitação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2011 às 15:01)

Boas tardes.

A manhã foi a limpar o quintal e jardim devido as folhas que foram deitadas pelo vento e muita chuva dos ultimos dias...está tudo encharcado e molhado ...

Por aqui a chuva foi mais sentida logo pela manhã a partir das 7h...desde as 11h que nunca mais choveu...o céu continua muito nublado e vento fraco,actual 11.3ºC e 7.2mm desde as 0h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2011 às 15:33)

Uma nuvem mais fechada neste momento está a deixar cair alguns aguaceiros,actual 11.4ºC.


----------



## Norther (8 Jan 2011 às 15:55)

por aqui temos céu muito nublado com períodos de aguaceiros,
sem vento e com 9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2011 às 17:36)

O céu ainda muito nublado e escuro,vento de SW,actual 10.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.6ºC / 11.8ºC e 7.4mm.


----------



## Serrano (8 Jan 2011 às 17:58)

Aguaceiros fracos no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a assinalar 8.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2011 às 19:13)

Por aqui houve mais uns aguaceiros que fez aumentar a contagem 8.2mm,o céu continua muito nublado,actual 9.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2011 às 21:13)

Boas.Muitas estrelas no céu com alguma neblina,vento fraco,actual 9.1ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## panda (8 Jan 2011 às 23:46)

boas
T actual 6.6ºc
P 1006 hpa
precipitaçao ate ao momento 7.2 mm
por aqui intensamente de manha,o resto do dia teve tambem alguns aguaceiros.
actualmente ceu nublado com uma humidade de 88%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2011 às 23:48)

Boas,céu totalmente encoberto e alguma neblina,vento fraco de sul,actual 9.3ºC.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2011 às 14:53)

Serra da Estrela esta manhã, já com alguma neve.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jan 2011 às 15:44)

Excelente imagem, estes próximos dias são bons para quem quiser dar um passeio até à Serra da Estrela, pouca gente e neve quanto baste parecem-me ser bons ingredientes...


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2011 às 19:12)

Olá de novo! Foi um fim-de-semana em pêras, com um tempo agradável e paisagens magníficas. Aconselho completamente a Beira baixa. Cheguei a um momento que parei para pensar "Isto é o meu Portugal???", tal era a beleza. Fica no meu coração aquela palavra só nossa que todos sabemos qual é, e a promessa de voltar.

Por cá chego com nuvens altas e bem mais fresco que por terras do Tejo. Actual 5,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2011 às 19:50)

Boas noites.

Hoje foi dia de ir arrejar ...já que o tempo o permitiu ...

Só choveu um pouco durante a noite...porque o resto do dia foi sempre a limpar.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de W...a miníma da noite passada foi de 8.9ºC...neste momento já foi atingida,actual 7.0ºC e 81%HR.

A máxima de hoje foi de 12.6ºC e 1.5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jan 2011 às 20:03)

Por Envendos, Sábado foi dia de chuva, que amainou por volta das 13h, ficando o céu nublado, nebulosidade essa que se manteve ao longo da noite, e que depois se foi dissipando ao longo da tarde. Ao início da tarde já a maior parte das nuvens tinha abalado, dando lugar a um sol um pouco medonho. As temperatura andaram na casa dos 7/8ºC de noite e manhã, e os 13/14ºC de tarde.

----------------------------
Céu quase limpo, com 4,5ºC e 2,2mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jan 2011 às 20:55)

boas

cheguei agora de gouveia onde estive o fim de semana... 
por la o dia de sabado foi marcado com periodos de chuva, e vento moderado durante a manha e a tarde de sabado. 

hoje ainda choveu da parte da manha, mas de tarde o ceu esteve geralmente pouco nublado, com um sol daqueles que ja fazia falta... a salientar o frio que ja se fazia sentir agora ao fim da tarde... 

actualmente ja estou em santa comba onde o ceu esta praticamente limpo, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 6.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2011 às 21:16)

Por aqui já vai sentindo algum fresco na rua com 6.4ºC e vento de W.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jan 2011 às 22:23)

esta tudo calmo por aqui, ceu limpo sem vento e 4.6ºC de temperatura, 
se assim continuar vai estar uma bela camada de geada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2011 às 22:42)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de W,actual 5.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jan 2011 às 23:16)

ceu limpo e com a temperatura em forte queda, ja vou nos 2.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jan 2011 às 07:23)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu nublado, sem vento e com 2.4ºC de temperatura... ha tabem alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio...


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2011 às 07:39)

Bom dia

Está a chover com *-0,5ºC*. Os carros ainda estão cheios de geada e agora está a chover.


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2011 às 07:44)

-0,3ºC e agora também alguma água-neve.


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2011 às 07:58)

0,0ºC e agora está a nevar.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2011 às 08:07)

Céu nublado e vento nulo com 4,3ºC, depois de uma mínima de 1,2ºC ao início da madrugada.

Até logo.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2011 às 08:27)

Acordei à pouco e não é que chove fraco com 0.7ºC, esta chuva estava prevista

E pelo que disse o Dan ainda chegou a nevar mas isso eu já não vi mas nota-se algum gelo sobre as superficies


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2011 às 10:09)

Bom dia,

eu também fiquei surpreendido com a chuva de manhã e com *0.2ºC*

Já tive relatos de queda de neve na zona de Gostei/Nogueira, embora sem acumulação...

A mínima foi de *-1.4ºC*

Neste momento chove fraco com *1.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2011 às 12:20)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã muitas nuvens e neblina em alguna locais em volta cidade...o céu neste momento está encoberto e agora começou a cair uma chuva fraca...o ambiente na rua está ,actual 8.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2011 às 14:14)

Céu muito nublado e chuva fraca,actual 8.2ºC e 0.8mm.


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2011 às 14:21)

Chuva, nevoeiro e 3,1ºC.

Mínima de -2,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2011 às 14:53)

Manhã de chuva fraca a moderada, já com 7,6mm. 

Actuais 8,3ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Jan 2011 às 15:13)

Temperatura de 7º e chuva para todos os gostos: fraca, moderada e forte.
Impressionante foi a chuvada que apanhei sábado à tarde na zona de Valongo/Paredes/Penafiel. A A4 estava cheia de lençois de água e os vários tipos de asfalto eram bem visíveis. Como é possível não asfaltarem as estradas/IP's/Autoestradas do Norte com asfalto impróprio para chuva???


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2011 às 16:45)

Chuva moderada, já com 10,0mm desde as 00h, e eu ontem a pensar que nem 1mm ía ter...

Actuais 10,4ºC( ainda de manhã estavam 3ºC) e 97%HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2011 às 17:35)

VILA REAL disse:


> Impressionante foi a chuvada que apanhei sábado à tarde na zona de Valongo/Paredes/Penafiel. A A4 estava cheia de lençois de água e os vários tipos de asfalto eram bem visíveis. Como é possível não asfaltarem as estradas/IP's/Autoestradas do Norte com asfalto impróprio para chuva???



Nós aqui da zona, que utilizamos com alguma frequência aquela auto-estrada, também sabemos bem a diferença de pisos e a qualidade inerente a cada um deles. Nomeadamente o piso da zona que vai entre Penafiel e Paredes, em betão, com chuva, muita chuva, é extremamente perigoso. Não sendo piso drenante leva à formação de lençóis de água a torto e direito...
Como é um piso de baixo desgaste não o mudam - ainda é o piso de origem e dificilmente o mudarão - a crise assim o dita!


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2011 às 17:50)

Chuva agora um pouco mais forte, sem vento e com 16,0mm.

Actuais 11,1ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2011 às 18:38)

Muito nevoeiro e ambiente bem abafado, com humidade na janela do lado de fora...

Actuais 11,5ºC e 97%HR, com 16,7mm.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2011 às 18:41)

Dia mais um dia marcado pela chuva fraca em Bragança, *6.6mm* na estação do IPB

Será que é amanha que não chove


----------



## panda (10 Jan 2011 às 19:14)

boas
temperatura actual:6.4ºc e teve uma minima hoje de 3.5ºc e maxima 7.1ºc
foi um dia de muita  ate ao momento 12.4 mm e ainda continua a  e muito nevoeiro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2011 às 19:32)

Boas noites.

Estava há espera de um dia meio nublado e sem chuva ,afinal foi ao contrário...sol nem vê-lo...uma tarde de chuva e continua... mas sempre fraca e nevoeiro,ambiente ,actual 7.4ºC e 3.4mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.5ºC / 8.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2011 às 19:44)

Que bafo quente lá fora.....

Actuais 12,1ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2011 às 20:32)

De volta alguma chuva moderada com muita nevoeiro de novo, já com 17,7mm.

Actuais 12,0ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jan 2011 às 20:35)

boas

por aqui chove fraco/moderado/forte desde as 9 horas, confesso que nao estava a espera de chuva hoge, mas melhor assim... o vento sopra fraco,,, 

houve relatos de neve aqui em santa comba, houve chamadas telefonicas para colegas meus, a dizer que nevava (isto eram umas 9.30) mas nao acredito muito apesar de estar cerca de 2ºC a essa hora... 

a minima de hoge é de 0.9ºC e uma maxima de 12.7ºC... 

actuais: chuva, vento fraco e a maxima e actual de 12.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2011 às 21:30)

Dia marcado pela chuva inesperadamente moderada a forte, com vento fraco, nas excedendo os 8,6km/h de rajada. A precipitação acumulado até ao momento fica-se pelos 17,7mm.

Neste momento está muita neblina à superfície e vão-se abrindo abertas no céu, pelo que já se vão vendo algumas estrela a Oeste.

Actuais 12,1ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2011 às 21:49)

Dia cinzento, frio e húmido... *4.8ºC* actuais e 98% de HR.

A HR mínima durante o dia foi de 93%... 

Extremos de temperatura:* -1.4ºC  4.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2011 às 21:53)

Por aqui continua...nevoeiro e chuva fraca,actual 7.8ºC e 5.2mm.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2011 às 22:07)

Elevadíssima amplitude térmica, superior a 11ºC hoje.

*1,2ºC**12,1ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2011 às 23:07)

O nevoeiro já levantou,já não chove e o céu continua muito nublado com vento muito fraco,actual 7.8ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2011 às 23:21)

O dia rendeu *8.2 mm* de precipitação, num dia de nevoeiro e chuva fraca.

Por agora já não chove.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jan 2011 às 07:23)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega calmo, ceu encoberto, sem chuva nem vento e uma temperatura de 11.8ºC


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2011 às 10:13)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 9,6ºC por aqui.

6,0ºC de mínima hoje.


----------



## Serrano (11 Jan 2011 às 14:00)

O sol começa a vencer as nuvens na Covilhã, com 13.5ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2011 às 14:05)

Boas tardes.

Então hoje já temos o sol a marcar presênça ...

Pela manhã algumas nuvens e nevoeiro nos vales em redor daqui...neste momento sol e muitas nuvens espalhadas ,vento fraco,actual 15.0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2011 às 14:39)

Ontem a chuva levou praticamente toda a neve da serra da Estrela.
Hoje o cenário é o seguinte:






Para os próximos dias as previsões para a Torre não são animadoras.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2011 às 18:46)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muito sol e algumas nuvens,ambiente na rua hoje já foi ,actual 11.5ºC e 85%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.6ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jan 2011 às 18:57)

Dia de muitas nuvens e vento fraco, com disparada subida da pressão, vai nos 1029hPa...

Actuais 11,3ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jan 2011 às 20:16)

Continua tudo calmo, com céu nublado, vento fraco e pressão nos 1029hpa depois de uma passagem pelos 1030hPa.

Actuais 11,0ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## Z13 (11 Jan 2011 às 21:30)

Dia cinzento, mais um, com algum aguaceiro... 

Temperatura actual: *8.8ºC*

Extremos de temperatura do dia: *7.1ºC  12.0ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jan 2011 às 21:37)

Tudo na mesma, com céu nublado, sem vento e com alguma neblina.

Actuais 10,9ºC e 93%HR, com 1029hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2011 às 22:26)

Tudo calmo com céu limpo,actual 10.3ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jan 2011 às 23:09)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu encoberto, com algumas abertas durante a tarde... 
nao houve vento, nem chuva.
extremos de hoge: 11.8ºC minima e 15.8ºC de maxima 

actuais: 
ceu encoberto, sem chuva nem vento e uma actual de 11.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2011 às 23:39)

Hoje muito  lento a descer com 9.5ºC e vento muito fraco de NW.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Jan 2011 às 07:21)

Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco ou nulo e temperatura a rondar os 10ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (12 Jan 2011 às 10:03)

Céu tal como ontem (nublado) e temperatura de 10,1ºC.
Este nem parece um mês de Janeiro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2011 às 12:27)

Boas tardes .

Mais um dia de muito sol e algumas nuvens a decorar o céu ,actual 15.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2011 às 14:20)

Mais nuvens e muito nublado a W,vento fraco,actual 15.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2011 às 14:28)

Apesar da muita nebulosidade que se verifica, na Torre da Serra da Estrela está sol.

Hoje é capaz de valer a pena ir lá a cima para tirar umas boas fotos às nuvens que ficam aos nossos pés.

Já que a neve parece cada vez mais escassa.


Imagem de satélite.







Aos 1280m:






Na Torre:


----------



## Norther (12 Jan 2011 às 14:36)

Céu muito nublado com 11ºC, de manha muito nevoeiro por toda a Cova da Beira


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2011 às 15:18)

Por aqui continua também o dia cinzento, com *10.3ºC*.

Já perdi a esperança de ver o sol....


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jan 2011 às 15:30)

Manhã e início de tarde muito nublado, com vento fraco a moderado de NW e neblina.

Actual 11,8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jan 2011 às 18:12)

Tudo calmo, com vento fraco de NE, muitas nuvens e neblina, com pressão em subia aos 1030hPa.

Actual 11,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2011 às 19:03)

Boas noites.

Manhã foi de sol pela tarde céu muito nublado com temperatura amena ,actual 11.7ºC e 85%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.6ºC / 16.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jan 2011 às 19:47)

Dia marcado pela nebolusidade e vento fraco de NW-NE, moderado nos inícios da tarde.

Actuais 11,4ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jan 2011 às 21:09)

Céu nublado e vento fraco, já com 1031hPa.

Actuais 11,2ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2011 às 21:33)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de N,actual 10.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jan 2011 às 21:58)

O tópico está muito morto hoje. Pudera... 

Céu nublado e vento fraco de NNW.

Actuais 10,9ºc e 77%HR.


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2011 às 22:12)

Pedro disse:


> O tópico está muito morto hoje. Pudera...



Podes crer....

Por aqui o dia foi bem aborrecido...

Extremos de temperatura: *5.7ºC  10.4ºC*

Temperatura actual: *8.7ºC*


Nota: Hoje recebi o meu novo pluviómetro e já está operacional! A partir de agora já posso contribuir de novo com dados de precipitação!


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jan 2011 às 23:15)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu encoberto, com poucas e breves abertas só durante a tarde... nao houve vento nem chuva... 
extremos: 9.5ºC de minima e 14.6ºC de maxima

actalmente o ceu parece estar a limpar, ja se vem boas abertas, tambem apareceu um vento muito fraco. a temperaura esta mos 10.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2011 às 23:22)

Tudo calmo com 9.7ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2011 às 23:58)

Como já foi dito pelo Z13 hoje foi um dia aborrecido meteorologicamente , não houve sol, não houve chuva, não houve frio não houve nada, o céu esteve encoberto todo o dia sem nada acontecer

Melhores dias virão...


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jan 2011 às 07:16)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com nevoeiro, sem vento e com uma temperatura de3.8ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2011 às 09:08)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 5,5ºC.


----------



## Norther (13 Jan 2011 às 11:08)

Manha de muito nevoeiro sobre a Cova da Beira com minimas entre 2ºC no fundo do Vale, perto do rio Zezere e de 5ºC nas encostas mais elevadas da Serra a uma cota 700m.
Neste momento estao 10ºC com nevoeiro nas zonas baixas e ceu limpo


----------



## PedroNTSantos (13 Jan 2011 às 11:14)

Norther disse:


> Manha de muito nevoeiro sobre a Cova da Beira com minimas entre 2ºC no fundo do Vale, perto do rio Zezere e de 5ºC nas encostas mais elevadas da Serra a uma cota 700m.
> Neste momento estao 10ºC com nevoeiro nas zonas baixas e ceu limpo



A estação da Covilhã (Aeródromo) tem-se destacado, esta madrugada/manhã, como a que apresenta, destacadamente, os valores mais baixos, dos disponíveis, dentro da rede nacional de estações do IM. E já ontem isso tinha acontecido, embora com menores diferenças.

Às 6h, por exemplo, tinha 0,3ºC e, às 9h, tinha 1,5ºC. Por curiosidade, a segunda estação com valores mais baixos era C. Branco, com 3,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2011 às 13:38)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui ainda não se viu outra coisa senão,nevoeiro e mais nevoeiro ,ambiente na rua ,actual 8.1ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2011 às 14:15)

Tudo igual com 8.0ºC.


----------



## JoãoDias (13 Jan 2011 às 15:01)

A estância de Ski da Serra da Estrela encontra-se neste momento assim...


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Jan 2011 às 17:02)

Boas Tardes! 

Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo e vento muito fraco. 

Existem alguns bancos de nevoeiro no horizonte que não são muito habituais, pelo menos por estas horas.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jan 2011 às 19:33)

Manhã fresca e tarde bem quente, livra... Mas foi um belo dia de sol, já tinha saudade, faz bem ao ego.

Actuais 9,0ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2011 às 19:50)

Boas noites.

Hoje o dia foi dedicado ao nevoeiro...e em todo o dia não quis dar parte de fraco...e por cá continua .

As temperaturas foi com a máxima a ser atingida pouco depois das 0h de hoje...e durante o dia não passou dos 8.2ºC ,actual 6.9ºC e 97%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.0ºC / 9.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jan 2011 às 21:40)

Céu limpo e neblina em formação ao nível da superfície, com vento nulo.

Actuais 6,9ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2011 às 21:48)

Boas,muitas estrelas e o nevoeiro neste momento levantou,a temperatura anda desce e sobe,actual 7.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jan 2011 às 22:11)

boas

por aqui o nevoeiro aguentou-se ate as 11h da manha, deixando o ceu limpo e um sol quentinho e um ambiente fixe na rua...  o vento soprou muito fraco durante a tarde. 

extremos: 3.5ºC de minima e 17.8ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e 7.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jan 2011 às 22:12)

Descida muito leve, e a neblina "arredeou" ligeiramente. A pressão está há horas estável nos 1023hPa.

Actuais 6,6ºc e 90%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2011 às 23:18)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,a rua está toda molhada,até parece que está a chover ,actual 7.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (13 Jan 2011 às 23:35)

Por aqui já começa a gear... estão *1.7ºC* (a descer) que perfazem a mínima do dia. 

Extremos do dia, com sol:  *1.7ºC  11.0ºC*


----------



## Z13 (14 Jan 2011 às 10:35)

Bom dia!

Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro...  estão *3.6ºC* actualmente.

A temperatura durante a noite acabou por não descer demasiado, deixando uma mínima de *1.6ºC* logo à meia-noite....

Esperemos pelo sol!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2011 às 12:58)

Boas tardes.

Mais um despertar com muito nevoeiro na rua...

De manhã fui em serviço às Termas de Monfortinho sempre de baixo nevoeiro,cheguei cá com a vista a arder,devido ao sol misturado com o nevoeiro que nalgumas zonas andava muito baixo e que fazia muito reflexo...
Neste momento o nevoeiro pela cidade já levantou e céu limpo,actual 9.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2011 às 14:08)

Boas,por aqui já reina o sol a 100% ,céu azul  com vento fraco,actual 12.2ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Jan 2011 às 14:55)

Boa tarde.
Hoje é mais um dia cinzento (já não me recordo da ultima vez que esteve sol). Por volta das 9:30 estavam 8,1º. Aliás, a temperatura tem oscilado muito pouco nestes dias.


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2011 às 15:47)

Céu com algumas nuvens e 8,5ºC.

Noite com nevoeiro e uma mínima de 1,3ºC.


----------



## Weatherman (14 Jan 2011 às 16:43)

Céu pouco nublado com a temperatura nos 11,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2011 às 19:10)

Boas noites.

Tarde de muito sol e céu limpo...

O nevoeiro persitiu todo o dia nos vales dos rios tejo e ponsul...Neste momento tudo calmo com vento nulo,actual 7.9ºC e 94%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.3ºC / 12.4ºC e 0.2mm devido ao nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2011 às 21:39)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de NW,actual 8.6ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## Z13 (14 Jan 2011 às 21:56)

Boa noite,

*7,0ºC* e *87%* de HR

Extremos do dia: *1,6ºC  11,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2011 às 22:53)

Por aqui já se vai sentindo alguma neblina fraca com uma temperatura estavél,actual 8.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jan 2011 às 10:39)

Manhã de céu limpo e vento moderado de NNE.

Mínima de 6,4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jan 2011 às 13:00)

boas

esto em Gouveia a passar o fim de semana, onde agora o ceu esta limpo sem vento e com um sol bem quentinho... a temperatura deve andar nos 13ºC


----------



## Paulo H (15 Jan 2011 às 14:26)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui continua dia de neblina persistente, com nevoeiro nos vales, com vento fraco de este.

Às 14h (IM), registavam-se: 7.5C com 97%HR. 

Tempo chato para secar roupa..


----------



## Paulo H (15 Jan 2011 às 18:34)

Entre as 15h e as 16h30 ainda levantou a neblina, restando apenas na zona sul/SE e nos vales/terras baixas. 

Entretanto voltou a neblina sendo agora nevoeiro (visibilidade menor que 30m). O vento é nulo, estando o ambiente fresquinho.

Às 18h (IM), registavam-se: 6.7C com 98%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2011 às 18:36)

Boas noites.

Pela manhã muito nevoeiro...Mas depois abriu e muito sol pela cidade...Pelas 12h o nevoeiro voltou em força e por cá continua,ambiente na rua ,actual 7.2ºC e 96%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.7ºC / 8.3ºC e 0.2mm devido ao nevoeiro.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jan 2011 às 19:10)

por gouveia esta tudo calmo, sem vento ceu limpo e uma temperatura a rondar os 8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jan 2011 às 20:20)

Dia marcado pelo céu limpo e pelo vento de Ne que se levantou assim que caiu o sol...

Actuais 7,4ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## FRibeiro (15 Jan 2011 às 20:43)

Está o nevoeiro mais cerrado dos últimos dias. A visibilidade reduz-se a pouco mais de 20metros!!
Incrivel.
Ao contrário dos outros dias, a temperatura não desce, permanece bastante constante.
7.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2011 às 21:02)

FRibeiro disse:


> Está o nevoeiro mais cerrado dos últimos dias. A visibilidade reduz-se a pouco mais de 20metros!!
> Incrivel.
> Ao contrário dos outros dias, a temperatura não desce, permanece bastante constante.
> 7.9ºC



É verdade não se vê nada,muito fechado,actual 7.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2011 às 21:22)

Nevoeiro e 3,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

8,2ºC / 3,3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jan 2011 às 21:41)

Há três dias para cá que isto acontece: está um belo dia de sol, chega a noite e encobre, a temperatura dispara, depois de manhã está sol e quase a mesma temperatura da altura em que começou a encobrir, e não há vento nem neblinas...

Actuais 7,3ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jan 2011 às 22:56)

Céu nublado com algumas abertas e temperatura já em ligeira queda, muito lenta... 

Actuais 7,8ºC e 88%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2011 às 22:56)

Boas,o nevoeiro continua em força e vento fraco,actual 7.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (16 Jan 2011 às 00:44)

Boa noite!

Nevoeiro e *3.6ºC*


Extremos de temperatura 15Jan: *3,3ºC  9,4ºC*


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2011 às 10:23)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 4,2ºC.


Mínima de 2,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2011 às 13:39)

Bons dias.

Mais uma noite e parte da manhã com muito nevoeiro...neste momento o dito cujo já se sumiu....o céu está muito nublado por nuvens baixas,actual 8.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2011 às 14:32)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de S/SE,actual 9.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jan 2011 às 18:50)

Dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e baixas, com vento practicamente nulo. Da parte da tarde houve algum sol. 

Actuais 10,5ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2011 às 18:50)

Boas noites.

Tarde muita nublada e sem grande novidades...o sol não quis aparecer  ...

O nevoeiro ainda se mantêve todo dia nos vales de alguns rios em volta,vento fraco todo o dia de E/SE,actual 8.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.6ºC / 10.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2011 às 20:09)

Nublado e vento fraco,actual 7.9ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## Z13 (16 Jan 2011 às 21:44)

Boa noite!

Por aqui já chuvisca..., com *6,0ºC*

Extremos do dia: *2,7ºC  6,8ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jan 2011 às 21:49)

Chuva fraca e muito miudinha, começou faz uns 5 minutos... O vento é nulo.

Actuais 9,7ºC e 85%HR, com 1029hPa.


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2011 às 23:08)

Chuva e 5,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

2,5ºC / 6,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2011 às 23:14)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco,actual 8.3ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jan 2011 às 07:25)

bom dia

por aqui a noite foi de aguaceiros... 
o dia chega com ceu encoberto, mas sem chuva nem vento e com uma temperatura de 9.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2011 às 08:49)

Bom dia

Aqui em Bragança temos uma manhã de chuva fraca e 6.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2011 às 14:01)

Penhas Douradas.
Nebulosidade em cima e em baixo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2011 às 14:05)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã ainda cairam alguns aguaceiros fracos,tirando isso cá continua o céu muito nublado e vento fraco,actual 10.4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (17 Jan 2011 às 14:08)

Já esteve a chover na Covilhã, mas agora só céu muito nublado, com 9.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Z13 (17 Jan 2011 às 14:30)

Períodos de chuva, ora fraca, ora muito fraca... com *1mm* recolhido até agora.

8,6ºC actuais

Mínima de 5,8ºC, esta manhã


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2011 às 15:10)

Dia de céu nublado, com chuva moderada da parte da amanhã, tendo sido acumulados 8,2mm desde as 00h. O vento é nulo.

Actuais 12,7ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2011 às 17:19)

Céu nublado, sem precipitações nem vento. 

Actuais 12,1ºc e 95%HR.


----------



## panda (17 Jan 2011 às 19:21)

boas noites
hoje dia foi de ceu nublado e com nevoeiro 
temperatura actual 8.3ºc e 80% hr
precipitaçao hoje acumulada 1.2 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2011 às 19:30)

Boas noites.

O céu cá continua nublado e vento fraco,actual 9.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.4ºC / 10.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2011 às 20:14)

Tudo igual, com muitas nuvens e pouco vento, agora com neblina.

Actuais 11,4ºc e 97%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2011 às 21:05)

Há pouco um aguaceiro moderado e rápido fez acumular mais 0,8mm, estando neste momento precipitados 9,0mm desde as 00h.

Actuais 11,4ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2011 às 21:47)

Boas,céu nublado e vento fraco,actual 9.5ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2011 às 22:30)

Céu nublado e vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 11,0ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2011 às 23:01)

Pedro disse:


> Céu nublado e vento fraco de NE.
> 
> Actuais 11,0ºC e 96%HR.



Neste momento o céu está quase limpo, com uma bela neblina ao nível da superfície, está uma bela paisagem nocturna...

Actuais 9,9ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jan 2011 às 23:59)

boas

por aqui o dia foi marcado com aguaceiros moderados e alguns eram itensos, o vento esse nao apareceu por aqui... 
extremos de hoge: 9.7ºC de minima e 16.4ºC de maxima

actuais. ceu nublado, algum nevoeiro sobre o rio e as zonas baixas, sem veno e 9.9ºC de temperatura


----------



## panda (18 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

tempo actual muito nevoeiro
temperatura 7.6ºc e 85%hr
p 1020 hpa
ponto de orvalho 5.3ºc
vento nulo


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2011 às 00:49)

Chuva, nevoeiro e 8,2ºC.


.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jan 2011 às 07:18)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com muito nevoeiro, e com algum chovisco misturado. nao ha vento e sigo com 6.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2011 às 12:39)

Boas tardes.

Muito nevoeiro pela manhã e agora começou a levantar mas o céu continua encoberto,actual 8.2ºC.

Hoje já fui há Sertâ e muito sol por lá com algumas nuvens,nevoeiro só de Proênça-a-Nova para cá... .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2011 às 14:13)

Céu encoberto e vento muito fraco,actual 9.3ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## Z13 (18 Jan 2011 às 14:44)

Céu muito nublado, com alguma que outra aberta! *10,5ºC*


----------



## Serrano (18 Jan 2011 às 14:44)

10 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, com o sol a tentar brilhar...


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jan 2011 às 19:02)

Dia de muitas nuvens médias e baixas, sem precipitação e vento fraco.

Máxima de 14,8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (18 Jan 2011 às 19:03)

Dia tranquilo, com um pequeno aguaceiro ao inicio da noite que depositou *1mm* no pluviómetro.

Extremos de temperatura: *7,0ºC 10,9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2011 às 19:18)

Boas noites.

A tarde foi sempre de céu muito nublado e vento muito fraco...

Neste momento o céu está menos nublado e com a temperatura a descer,actual 7.6ºC não tarda que apanhe a miníma desta manhã que foi de 7.0ºC.

A máxima de hoje foi 10.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jan 2011 às 19:40)

Continua o céu encoberto, com 9,4ºC e 89%HR.

Pressão estável aos 1029hPa.


----------



## Geiras (18 Jan 2011 às 19:50)

Pedro disse:


> Pressão estável aos 1029hPa.



Acho interessante esse valor da pressão para o momento.


----------



## jPdF (18 Jan 2011 às 19:54)

Céu nublado

Máxima: 13.2ºC

Atual: 10.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jan 2011 às 20:01)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Acho interessante esse valor da pressão para o momento.



Obrigado pelo reparo... é o hábito dos últimos dias...

Estão não 1029hPa, mas sim 1025hPa.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2011 às 20:17)

Hoje em Bragança foi mais um dia aborrecido em termos meteorológicos, felizmente já se avizinham uns dias mais frios, coisa que tem rareado muito neste mês de Janeiro 

Registo 8.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jan 2011 às 20:49)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro ate ao meio da manha... depois o ceu esteve sempre muito nublado, nao houve vento durante todo o dia... 
extremos: 6.9ºC minima e 14.6ºC de maxima 

actuais: ja ha bastante nevoeiro, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 10.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jan 2011 às 21:42)

Vento fraco de NE, com céu nublado por altostratus, que fez impulsionar a temperatura...

Actuais 9,8ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jan 2011 às 22:35)

O vento acalmou e o céu mantém-se nublado, com a humidade a decrescer.

Actuais 9,0ºc e 84%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2011 às 23:37)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e neblina fraca,vento fraco com 7.8ºC.


----------



## Weatherman (19 Jan 2011 às 15:42)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e a temperatura nos 14,5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2011 às 18:00)

Manhã de muitas nuvens, tarde de muito sol e algum vento moderado. Ao final da tarde encobriu, e o vento amainou...

Actuais 10,9ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2011 às 20:00)

Céu dividido a meio, metade Sudoeste limpa e metade Nordeste nublada, com a intensificação do vento de NNE.

Actuais 8,4ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2011 às 20:01)

Boas noites.

Hoje o dia já foi menos nublado e com alguns aguaceiros pela manhã...

O sol apareceu meio envorgolhado algumas vezes,vento fraco,actual 9.8ºC e 84%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.2ºC / 12.0ºC e 0.2mm.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2011 às 21:00)

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco de E.

Actuais 7,5ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## Z13 (19 Jan 2011 às 21:20)

Boa noite! *6,8ºC* aqui por Bragança... Será hoje que voltamos aos negativos??

Os extremos de temperatura na minha estação ficaram em: *6,0ºC  10,3ºC*,
mas provavelmente a mínima é batida antes da meia-noite...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2011 às 21:55)

Boas,nublado por nuvens médias e vento fraco,actual 9.1ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jan 2011 às 22:25)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, e com algum vento fraco. 
extremos: 5.3ºC de minima e 16.2ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu limpo, vento fraco e 8.4ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2011 às 23:31)

Céu quase limpo com 8.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jan 2011 às 07:18)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, vento fraco e com 6.3ºC de temperatura...


----------



## Z13 (20 Jan 2011 às 10:20)

Bom dia!

Afinal ainda não foi hoje que regressamos aos "negativos"....

A mínima ficou em *0,5ºC* aqui pelo centro da cidade.

Neste momento temos sol e *6,5ºC*


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2011 às 11:23)

Aqui a mínima também foi relativamente alta para uma manhã de céu limpo em Janeiro. Deve começar a arrefecer esta noite.

Céu quase sem nuvens e 7,4ºC.

Mínima de 1,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2011 às 12:38)

Boas tardes .

Finalmente logo pela manhã céu limpo e por cá continua ,vento de Este,actual 13.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2011 às 14:14)

Céu limpo e vento de E,actual 13.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2011 às 17:35)

Talvez o dia mais soalheiro deste Janeiro.

Agora já sem sol, mas com céu limpo e 8,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

1,2ºC / 11,5ºC


----------



## adoroaneve (20 Jan 2011 às 17:49)

dia de hoje com muito sol
temperatura máxima
12.1 º C
temperatura mínima
4.8 º C

temperatura actual
9.4 º C e a descer


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jan 2011 às 17:50)

Boas Tardes!

O Pôr do Sol de à pouco foi assim... é possível visualizar nebulosidade alta oeste.





Temperatura actual de *11.9ºC* e *59%* de humidade.


----------



## Z13 (20 Jan 2011 às 18:05)

Dan disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> 1,2ºC / 11,5ºC




Não sei se essa mínima não será ultrapassada antes das 24h00...


Por enquanto *6,8ºC* a descer bem!


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jan 2011 às 19:23)

Dia de muito sol e vento moderado de NE. 

Máxima de 14,5ºC e mínima de 3,5ºc, de madrugada, pois de manhã estavam 6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2011 às 19:39)

Boas noites.

Tarde com sol e momentos de muito nublado por nuvens baixas vindas de NE,ao fim da tarde começou-se a notar o ar mais fresco e aumento do vento,actual 9.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.2ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2011 às 20:11)

Z13 disse:


> Não sei se essa mínima não será ultrapassada antes das 24h00...
> 
> 
> Por enquanto *6,8ºC* a descer bem!



É bem possível 

Por agora já em 5,4ºC.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2011 às 20:46)

Depois de um dia sol e céu limpo em Bragança a temperatura está a descer bem

Registo 4.3ºC com tendência de descida...


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jan 2011 às 21:25)

Céu limpo com vento fraco e luar intenso.

Actuais 6,3ºC e 73%HR, com a HR em forte descida.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2011 às 21:36)

Boas,céu limpo e com algum vento,actual 7.8ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## Z13 (20 Jan 2011 às 21:47)

*2,3ºC* e *48%* de hr


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jan 2011 às 22:01)

Temperatura muito parada, com 6,4ºC e vento em aumento gradual e lento.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jan 2011 às 22:10)

boas

o dia por aqui foi de ceu limpo, e vento fraco. 
extremos: 4.5ºC de minima e uns agradaveis 16.6ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu limpo, vento moderado e 8.3ºC de temperatura


----------



## Z13 (20 Jan 2011 às 22:22)

Bom, a temperatura por aqui teima em não descer...  *2,3ºC* actuais


Extremos do dia: *0,5ºC  13,6ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jan 2011 às 22:37)

Vento moderado, com rajadas n a casa dos 20 a 25km/h, com os actuais 6,3ºc e 64%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2011 às 22:58)

Com 7.5ºC e vento de N.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2011 às 23:29)

Por aqui registo 2.7ºC, a temperatura provavelmente vai chegar a valores negativos durante a noite


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jan 2011 às 07:22)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, e com vento moderado... 
esta frio, sigo com 3.6ºC


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2011 às 10:25)

Bom dia!

Com o vento e a temperatura negativa desta manhã (mínima de *-2,3ºC*) ficou um grizzzzzo...!!!!

A esta hora já estamos com *+2,2ºC* e muito sol!


Bom trabalho


----------



## dahon (21 Jan 2011 às 11:33)

Boas.
Por Viseu está bastante frio e com um vento bastante agreste.

10h






Cumps.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2011 às 12:53)

Boas tardes .

Isto hoje não se pode andar na rua com este vento gélido ....

Céu limpo com 9.7ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2011 às 13:25)

Manhã fria e de sol em Bragança, como eu gosto

Por agora algum vento e a fantástica temperatura de 4.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2011 às 14:07)

Céu limpo e vento com rajadas,actual 10.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (21 Jan 2011 às 14:09)

Brilha o sol na Covilhã, com 8 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Esta noite, o termómetro desceu até -0.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2011 às 14:16)

Boa tarde

Céu limpo, vento e 4,4ºC.

Mínima de *-1,0ºC* com mais gelo que geada.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2011 às 15:49)

À falta de neve natural, recorre-se à neve artificial.
Na webcam da Torre da Serra da Estrela é possível ver-se os canhões de neve artificial a trabalhar.


----------



## panda (21 Jan 2011 às 17:48)

boas
ta que nao se pode!!!!....e vento moderado,ceu limpo 
temperatura actual 3.8ºc 
IFV 3ºc
humidade 31%


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2011 às 17:52)

A temperatura subiu pouco hoje, registei de máxima 5.1ºC

Esta noite promete ser gelada, neste momento já estão 3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jan 2011 às 18:23)

boas

por aqui o dia esta a ser de ceu limpo e muito ... 
o vento esteve moderado durante todo o dia aumentou um pouco de itensidade nas ultimas horas... 

extremos: 2.9ºC de minima e a maxima nao ficou registada, tive que trocar as pilhas do sensor...

actuais: ceu limpo, vento moderado com rajadas e 6.9ºC de temperatura


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2011 às 19:08)

Temperatura em queda... *1,4ºC* lá fora! 


A máxima ficou em *7,1ºC* numa bela tarde de sol


Hoje vai ser a noite mais fria de 2011


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2011 às 19:30)

Boas noites .

Tarde com céu limpo e vento moderado e fresco ,actual 4.4ºC e 62%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 1.8ºC / 10.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2011 às 19:30)

Z13 disse:


> Temperatura em queda... *1,4ºC* lá fora!
> 
> 
> A máxima ficou em *7,1ºC* numa bela tarde de sol
> ...



Na zona Oeste da cidade registo 1.8ºC, a humidade também está baixa  registo 45%.

Vermos até onde vai cair a temperatura, negativa será certamente


----------



## adoroaneve (21 Jan 2011 às 19:33)

maxima de hoje
7.8º C

minima de hoje
0.4º C

temperatura actual 2.9 º C e a descer...

dia de muito sol


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2011 às 19:53)

Boa Tarde! 

De fim-de-semana pelo Pinhão. 
Ora bem, por cá temos uma noite tranquila e estrelada.
Dentro em breve, confirmarei o valor da temperatura.

Até já!!!


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2011 às 20:01)

*0,0ºC* agora em Bragança


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2011 às 20:10)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> De fim-de-semana pelo Pinhão.
> Ora bem, por cá temos uma noite tranquila e estrelada.
> ...



Estás a que cota? Hoje serás uma boa ajuda para observar as inversões térmicas!

Ás 18h:  

Carrazeda de Ansiães (aprox 750mts): *1,9ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jan 2011 às 21:14)

Dia de céu limpo, fresco e de vento forte, mesmo como eu gosto.

Actuais 3,5ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2011 às 21:22)

Boas,por aqui o ambiente está a ficar gélido ,actual 3.4ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2011 às 21:23)

Bragança: * -1,7ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jan 2011 às 22:07)

Céu limpo, com um luar cheio e forte, assim como e vento, moderado a forte em regime de rajadas, na ordem dos 25 a 30km/h, que não deixa a temperatura baixar muito. A humidade é muito baixa...

Actuais 3,0ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jan 2011 às 22:08)

boas 

estou em gouveia, cheguei a pouco.

por aqui o ceu esta limpo, vento forte e 2.8ºC


----------



## dahon (21 Jan 2011 às 22:54)

O vento por Viseu tem estado imparável sempre moderado a forte o dia todo.







Segundo o ogimet com rajada máxima de 61.2 km/h até ás 18h.

Cumps


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2011 às 23:03)

Neste momento 2.4ºC e 65%HR com a pressão nos 1024.9hpa.


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2011 às 23:40)

Z13 disse:


> Estás a que cota? Hoje serás uma boa ajuda para observar as inversões térmicas!
> 
> Ás 18h:
> 
> Carrazeda de Ansiães (aprox 750mts): *1,9ºC*



O Pinhão tem sensivelmente 80 mts de altitude.
Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *4,2ºC*


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

Por agora -1,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-1,6ºC / 4,7ºC


----------



## panda (22 Jan 2011 às 00:57)

T actual 0.5ºc e uma humidade muito baixa 32% 
vamos ver ate onde vai
vento moderado com algumas rajadas
IFV 0ºC
p 1015 hpa


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jan 2011 às 08:57)

Céu parcialemnbte nublado por nuvens altas a Sul, vento forte em rajadas na casa dos 45km/h e 1,5ºC

Windchill mínimo de -6ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2011 às 09:42)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e *-1,5ºC*.


Mínima de *-3,8ºC* com alguma geada e bastante gelo.


----------



## Z13 (22 Jan 2011 às 10:22)

Céu limpo e um belo sol a derreter o gelo!


Mínima de *-6,0ºC*


Por agora *0,3ºC*


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Jan 2011 às 10:44)

A mínima que registei esta noite foi de -1,7º


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2011 às 11:33)

Bons dias .

Céu com nuvens altas e vento moderado a muito ,actual 4.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2011 às 11:49)

Se Maomé não vai à montanha...

Muito frio, sol e tempo seco, estradas limpas e "neve".
Já duas pistas abertas esta manhã na estância de ski da Torre.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2011 às 13:16)

Nuvens altas a sul e limpo por aqui ,vento forte e com 7.1ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2011 às 13:52)

Aqui pelo Nordeste estamos a ter o dia mais frio de Janeiro até ao momento

Está sol e céu está limpo, sopra um vento moderado e gelado de Nordeste, que aumenta muito a sensação de frio

As minhas mínimas têm sido menos baixas que que a outras estações aqui das redondezas, mas provavelmente deve-se à instalação precária do sensor, a mínima foi de -3.1ºC, o valor correcto deve ter rondado os os -4ºC ou-5ºC...


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2011 às 15:41)

Boa Tarde!

*Pinhão*
Dia de sol sem uma única nuvem sobre o céu.
A mínima foi de 0,6ºC , supostamente deverá ter sido mais baixa, mas infelizmente estou num sitio onde o sol bate logo que apareça e incide no sensor.


----------



## Z13 (22 Jan 2011 às 16:58)

Mais um belo dia de sol, mas com muito frio, em parte devido ao vento...

Curiosamente os extremos de temperatura ficaram com uma simetria interessante!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## panda (22 Jan 2011 às 17:08)

boas
hoje tive uma minima de -1.1ºc e o IFV -3ºc
a maxima nao foi alem dos 5ºc
actual 3ºc e 31% hr


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2011 às 17:29)

Boas, tive uma máxima de 5.1ºC, neste momento a temperatura já desce, sigo com 3.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2011 às 17:30)

Boas,o sol por aqui já vai dando a volta para o outro lado ,agora é sempre a descer a temperatura...

Nublado a sul e quase limpo por estas bandas,o vento acalmou,actual 5.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje -0.7ºC / 7.7ºC.


----------



## crockypt (22 Jan 2011 às 18:09)

Boa Tarde aqui por Manteigas estou com 1.4º C algum vento e com 38% de humidade, ceu limpo.


----------



## Serrano (22 Jan 2011 às 18:17)

2ºC no Sarzedo, com uma máxima de 4.9ºC e uma mínima de -3.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jan 2011 às 18:54)

boas

por gouveia o dia foi de ceu limpo, e com vento moderado, que abarandou durante a tarde, mas que tornou-se forte assim que anoiteceu... 
os extremos de hoje: -1.4ºC minima e 10.8ºC de maxima

actuais: 

ceu limpo, vento forte e 2.3ºC, com este vento, esta mesmo muito frio


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2011 às 19:16)

Boa Noite! 

Pelo Pinhão, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *6,3ºC*


----------



## adoroaneve (22 Jan 2011 às 19:28)

maxima do dia
6.0 º C
minima do dia
-1.7º C
temperatura actual
2.1 º C

dia com sol e nuvens altas


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jan 2011 às 19:32)

Dia marcado pelo vento forte e a muito forte em regime de rajadas, que apenas começou a abrandar ligeiramente ao cair da noite, com uma rajada máxima medida de 48,7km/h, mas em alguns picos rápidos da manhã acredito que em alguns locais terá passado e bem dos 60km/h... Muito sol claro...

Actuais 3,2ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2011 às 19:32)

Boa noite

Está frio em Bragança, a temperatura tem baixado bastante neste momento registo 0.6ºC


----------



## Z13 (22 Jan 2011 às 19:43)

Bragança  *0,0ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jan 2011 às 19:46)

Arrefece a bom ritmo, menos 2ºc que ontem a esta hora...

Actuais 2,8ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## dahon (22 Jan 2011 às 20:43)

Boas.
Muito vento e muito frio durante todo dia por Viseu.

De referir nas Penhas Douradas a temperatura não subiu acima dos 0º.








Cumps


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2011 às 21:02)

Boas noites .

Céu limpo e brrrrr...não se pode andar rua ,actual 2.5ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jan 2011 às 21:04)

Céu limpo com vento moderado. Windchill de 1ºC e baixa humidade.

Actuais 2,2ºc e 40HR.


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2011 às 21:09)

Por agora algum vento e *-0,8ºC*.


Extremos de hoje:

*-3,8ºC* / *4,2ºC*


----------



## Z13 (22 Jan 2011 às 21:55)

*-2,4ºC*


Vai ser mais baixa que a da noite passada....


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2011 às 22:07)

dahon disse:


> Boas.
> Muito vento e muito frio durante todo dia por Viseu.
> 
> De referir nas Penhas Douradas a temperatura não subiu acima dos 0º.
> ...



Por vezes acontece... É tão normal como  aconteceram temperaturas de 10ºC em Janeiro lá: não é o normal, mas é anormal o mês em que acontece...


----------



## João Soares (22 Jan 2011 às 22:35)

Boa Noite, mais uma vez!

*Pinhão*
A temperatura vai descendo lentamente, estando neste momento nos *3,7ºC*

O céu está estrelado e o vento é praticamente nulo dentro da vila, no entanto nas pontes sobre o Rio nota-se bem o vento moderado.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jan 2011 às 23:29)

por gouveia o vento abrandou nas ultimas horas, estando agora fraco, com algumas rajadas moderadas... 
a temperatura cai lentamente, sigo com -0.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2011 às 23:41)

Boas,nuvens altas e vento mais moderado,actual 1.8ºC  e 58%HR.


----------



## Z13 (22 Jan 2011 às 23:47)

Bragança, *-3,5ºC*


Até amanhã


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2011 às 00:52)

Boa Noite!

Pelo *Pinhão* tudo calmo. 
Actualmente, estão *2,5ºC*.
A humidade continua baixa, diria a rondar os 50%-60%


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2011 às 00:54)

O IM previa uma mínima de -6ºC nas Penhas Douradas, mas o dia lá começa já abaixo disso.







Poderá isso significar que existe mais frio em altitude que o previsto, o que até seria bom.


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2011 às 09:40)

Bom dia

Por aqui algumas nuvens a sul e 0,0ºC.

Mínima de* -3,5ºC*.

O dia de hoje está um pouco mais quente que ontem.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jan 2011 às 10:18)

Bom dia!

Céu com alguma nebulosidade alta e vento por vezes moderado.

Depois de uma mínima de *0.3ºC*, a temperatura actual é de *2.2ºC*.

Humidade nos *37%*.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jan 2011 às 10:55)

Situação de vento muito forte em Loriga, segundo constatei depois de ter estado ao telefone com familiares que lá vivem.

E no wunderground a estação marcou uma rajada máxima de *107.8km/h*


----------



## Z13 (23 Jan 2011 às 11:05)

Bom dia,

esta madrugada não foi tão fria como a anterior, ficando a temperatura mínima em *-5,5ºC*.


Neste momento está muito agradável, com sol e *3,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2011 às 11:28)

Bons dias .

Nuvens altas e um ventinho cuidado com ele ,está mau para se andar ao ar livre ,actual 3.9ºC e 44%HR.

A miníma baixou até aos negativos -0.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jan 2011 às 12:32)

boas

por gouveia a noite foi com vento forte com rajadas muito fortes depois das 3h da manhã, antes disso ate estava calmo, com vento fraco. 
-1.8ºC a minima esta manhã...

actuais:  esta vento forte, ceu limpo e 8.0ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2011 às 12:38)

Algumas nuvens e 3,2ºC.

No final da manhã ainda eram visíveis os efeitos do frio desta noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2011 às 13:09)

Céu mais limpo pela cidade e mais nublado a sul por nuvens altas,o vento continua muito forte,actual 6.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2011 às 13:59)

Hoje na página da estância de ski da serra da Estrela é possível ler-se o seguinte:



> Estância Aberta. Estamos a produzir neve a muito bom ritmo.














Em directo:


----------



## Z13 (23 Jan 2011 às 15:15)

Dan disse:


> Algumas nuvens e 3,2ºC.
> 
> No final da manhã ainda eram visíveis os efeitos do frio desta noite.



Excelente captura!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2011 às 17:54)

Boas,por aqui já se vai preparando mais uma noite gélida ...

Céu limpo e muito nublado a sul,vento mais fraco.actual 4.4ºC e 44%HR.
Temperaturas de hoje -0.9ºC / 7.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (23 Jan 2011 às 18:50)

*0,9ºC* depois de uma máxima de 6,0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2011 às 19:23)

Dia de sol e vento forte, com uma mínima muito aquém das expectativas e uma máxima de 8,4ºC.

Actuais 2,8ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2011 às 19:44)

Boa Noite!

*Pinhão*
Durante a noite a mínima foi de *-1.1ºC*.
Manhã solarenga, mas tarde já com algumas nuvens e vento moderado.
A temperatura andou a rondar os 10-12ºC durante a tarde. (medições feitas na Estação do Pinhão).


----------



## João Soares (23 Jan 2011 às 19:50)

AnDré disse:


> O IM previa uma mínima de -6ºC nas Penhas Douradas, mas o dia lá começa já abaixo disso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O Wind Chill pelas Penhas Douradas com esse vento médio ronda os -17ºC , -18ºC. Fora as rajadas que são superiores deverá se ter registado uma sensação térmica muito próxima dos -20ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2011 às 20:20)

Boas,céu limpo e vento muito forte,actual 3.2ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2011 às 21:04)

Céu parcialmente nublado com vento fraco. 

Actuais 2,7ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2011 às 21:07)

Hoje a animação está no sul do País, nós aqui temos que esperar pela nossa vez, espero que ainda seja este Inverno

Registo 0.2ºC, adivinha-se mais uma noite gelada na Terra Fria


----------



## Serrano (23 Jan 2011 às 21:14)

-0.5ºC no Sarzedo, com uma máxima de 5.5ºC e uma mínima de -2.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2011 às 21:28)

Céu com algumas nuvens e vento moderado de NE, na casa dos 18km/h.

Actuais 2,6ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## Z13 (23 Jan 2011 às 21:32)

Bragança,  *-0,2ºC*


Ontem estava mais frio...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2011 às 21:54)

Por aqui continuo colado aos 3.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## pedro vitorino (23 Jan 2011 às 22:06)

1º


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2011 às 22:12)

Algum vento e -1,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-3,5ºC / 4,1ºC


----------



## Fil (23 Jan 2011 às 22:44)

Boas, por aqui tenho -0,3ºC e um sempre presente vento moderado de NE que tem segurado as mínimas que até agora não têm sido nada de especial.

Mínima de -3,4ºC e máxima de 3,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2011 às 22:46)

Por aqui já nota entrar neblusidade alta e vento mais calmo que vai deixando cair a temperatura,actual 2.1ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jan 2011 às 22:56)

boas

ja estou em santa comba, onde o tempo esta calmo... 
ceu limpo, vento fraco e 3.4ºC de temperatura


----------



## Z13 (23 Jan 2011 às 23:51)

*-1,6ºC* com bastante vento...


Extremos do dia: *-5,5ºC  +6,0ºC*


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2011 às 00:33)

Fil disse:


> Boas, por aqui tenho -0,3ºC e um sempre presente vento moderado de NE que tem segurado as mínimas que até agora não têm sido nada de especial.
> 
> Mínima de -3,4ºC e máxima de 3,7ºC.



As mínimas não têm sido nada do outro mundo, mas o mesmo vento que não deixas as temperaturas descerem muito de noite, também não as deixa subir durante o dia

Por aqui registo -1.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jan 2011 às 07:21)

bom dia

por aqui a noite foi com vento fraco ate por volta das 3h... 

o dia chega com ceu limpo, vento moderado, com rajadas e 0.7ºC de temperatura...


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jan 2011 às 09:19)

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.

Temperatura: *5.8ºC*
Humidade: *37%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2011 às 12:31)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpo e muito sol que é ainda  o que vale,senão com este barbeiro todo e vendaval ,ficava tudo congelado,actual 8.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (24 Jan 2011 às 12:53)

4 graus no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de -3.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2011 às 14:11)

Apesar do vento muito forte a temperatura lá vai subindo,actual 10.2ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2011 às 15:06)

Manhã com gelo, mínima de -0,7ºC, continua muito abaixo das minhas expectativas, mas o vento forte não dá tréguas...

Actuais 8,1ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## Z13 (24 Jan 2011 às 15:09)

Mais um dia "de praia" aqui pelo nordeste!

O sol leva-nos aos* 8,2ºC* actuais, depois de uma mínima de *-5,1ºC* ao inicio da manhã!


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2011 às 19:09)

Dia marcado pelo céu limpo, baixa humidade (HR máxima de 52%) e pelo vento por vezes forte.

Actuais 5,2ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## adoroaneve (24 Jan 2011 às 19:41)

maxima do dia
7.0 º C
minima do dia
-1.2 º C
temperatura actual
3.7 º C
dia de muito sol...


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2011 às 19:47)

Céu limpo com vento moderado de NNE.

Actual 4,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2011 às 19:48)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muito sol e muito ventosa...a temperatura hoje já subiu mais uns graus...hoje a temperatura vai metendo travão,actual 6.0ºC e 52%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 1.1ºC / 10.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2011 às 20:49)

Descida da temperatura muito mais contida no dia de hoje, muito graças ao vento moderado, que ontem era bem mais fraco.

Actuais 4,7ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2011 às 21:34)

Céu estrelado com vento moderado.

Actuais 3,9ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jan 2011 às 21:42)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e vento forte durante a manha, enfraquecendo durante a tarde soprando fraco com rajadas. 
extremos: 0.7ºC minima e 13.4ºC de maxima... 

actuais: ceu limpo, vento fraco com rajadas, e 5.4ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2011 às 21:47)

Boas,céu limpo e vento mais sossegado,actual 4.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2011 às 22:05)

Vento em regime de rajadas fracas a moderadas, com 3,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2011 às 23:09)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 3.8ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jan 2011 às 23:25)

Céu pouco nublado e *6.4ºC*.

Máxima de *11.2ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jan 2011 às 07:17)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, vento fraco com rajadas moderadas e 0.9ºC de temperatura...


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jan 2011 às 07:41)

Céu pouco nublado e *3.9ºC*.

Vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2011 às 09:01)

Bom dia

Céu com poucas nuvens e -0,6ºC.

Mínima de -2,2ºC. Mais calor, mas há bastante mais geada hoje.


----------



## Serrano (25 Jan 2011 às 10:14)

Quando passei no Alto São Gião, às 09:30h, o termómetro do carro desceu até -4.5ºC. No meu posto de observação registei uma mínima de -3.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2011 às 11:07)

Mínima esta noite na casa dos -7ºC no Sabugal (Martim Rei).






No Soito a temperatura desceu aos -6,3ºC.

--------------

Entretanto a estância de ski da Torre (Serra da Estrela), continua a produzir neve.
Na página da estância está uma chamada de atenção para o vento e frio que se faz sentir por lá.






(Confesso que não os sabia capazes de produzir tanta neve)


----------



## Weatherman (25 Jan 2011 às 12:00)

Céu limpo e a temperatura nos 9,3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jan 2011 às 12:08)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Céu com poucas nuvens e -0,6ºC.
> 
> Mínima de -2,2ºC. *Mais calor*, mas há bastante mais geada hoje.



Mais calor é como quem diz...


----------



## ACalado (25 Jan 2011 às 12:25)

Boas por aqui  tive a mínima mais fria do ano até ao momento  -3.8ºc  por agora 8.1ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2011 às 12:29)

Boas tardes .

Por cá continua o  juntamente com o vento forte e gelado...

Nuvens altas e muito sol,actual 7.6ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2011 às 12:47)

3,9ºC e céu limpo por agora.

De manhã ainda foi possível ver uma boa "sincelada" na parte mais alta da serra da Nogueira, mas o sol já derreteu tudo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2011 às 14:09)

Céu limpo e vento forte de Este,actual 9.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (25 Jan 2011 às 14:29)

Dan disse:


> De manhã ainda foi possível ver uma boa "sincelada" na parte mais alta da serra da Nogueira, mas o sol já derreteu tudo



Eu também notei!!!! Via-se da cidade!!!!

Foste lá?

Eu bem tentei... mas o trabalho não permitiu...


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2011 às 14:49)

Z13 disse:


> Eu também notei!!!! Via-se da cidade!!!!
> 
> Foste lá?
> 
> Eu bem tentei... mas o trabalho não permitiu...



Também não deu


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2011 às 17:05)

Mais dia semelhante aos anteriores com sol, céu limpo, frio e algum vento

Por agora registo 5.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2011 às 19:19)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muito sol e ainda algum vento...

Vento fraco com 6.4ºC e 57%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 0.3ºC / 9.7ºC.


----------



## Marcos (25 Jan 2011 às 19:34)

será que teremos neve a partir noite de quinta-feira???que acham???a partir 700 metros acho que poderá nevar bem...aqui estou a 550 metros que acham???


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jan 2011 às 20:16)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo com vento fraco... mas o dia foi mais quente.

extemos: minima de 0.9ºC e 13.7ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu limpo, vento fraco e 5.8ºC de temperatura


----------



## Z13 (25 Jan 2011 às 21:14)

Hoje sim, temos uma boa geada em perspectiva!

*-2,4ºC* actuais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2011 às 21:18)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 4.5ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jan 2011 às 21:55)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Actuais 3,8ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## Weatherman (25 Jan 2011 às 22:49)

Céu limpo. 
Temperatura: 0,4ºC
Humidade:80%
Vento:Calmo


----------



## Z13 (25 Jan 2011 às 23:02)

*-3,0ºC* actuais, que igualam a mínima da madrugada... ou seja, a mínima do dia será registada próximo das 24h...



A máxima ficou em 8,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2011 às 23:05)

Vento fraco com 3.6ºC.


----------



## jPdF (25 Jan 2011 às 23:12)

Boas,

Por Viseu:
T Mínima: -0.2ºC
T Máxima: 9.3ºC

Atuais: 3.3ºC


----------



## Fil (25 Jan 2011 às 23:44)

Boas, neste momento -1,0ºC, céu limpo e por fim o vento abrandou... 

Mínima de -1,7ºC e máxima de 5,0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2011 às 23:45)

Boa noite

Hoje está arrefecer mais cedo do que ontem aqui na Terra Fria, neste momento já registo -2.3ºC, e na estação da ESAB já estão -3.2ºC


----------



## Weatherman (26 Jan 2011 às 02:46)

Céu limpo
Temperatura:-1,3ºC
Humidade:89%
Vento: Calmo


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jan 2011 às 07:18)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, vento fraco e com 0.8ºC de temperatura, igual á de ontem... tambem ha alguma geada nas zonas abrigadas.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jan 2011 às 07:52)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura nos *1.7ºC* e *60%* de HR.

Mínima de *1.5ºC*.


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2011 às 09:08)

Bom dia 

Céu limpo e -2,3ºC Com bastante geada ainda.

Mínima de *-4,9ºC* ( a mais baixa deste mês).


----------



## PedroNTSantos (26 Jan 2011 às 09:42)

Covilhã: *-3,6ºC* (450 m)/ *-1,9ºC* (750 m) 

Frio há!...Agora esperemos que o "Sr. Fohen" e o "S. Pedro" não estraguem a festa prevista para amanhã...Venha a neve!


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Jan 2011 às 09:54)

Registei esta noite a mínima mais baixa deste ano: -3,2 na varanda lá de casa em local abrigado da cidade. Na estação do IM deve ter registado abaixo dos -4º.
Resta esperar pela precipitação.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2011 às 09:56)

Bom dia

Noite mais fria do ano até ao momento em Bragança registei -4.7ºC, a esta hora ainda estão -1.1ºC e muita geada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2011 às 12:43)

Boas tardes.

Mais uma noite e manhã ,hoje o vento foi dar uma volta ...

Céu limpo com ambiente na rua a sentir-se fresco,actual 9.6ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jan 2011 às 13:14)

Boas Tardes!

Depois de uma madrugada e manhã bem fresca, o dia segue agradável, com céu limpo e vento fraco, com uma temperatura de *10.5ºC * e uma humidade de *36%*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2011 às 13:59)

Muito sol e com vento um bocadinho mais agitado de NW/E,actual 10.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2011 às 15:11)

Dia de céu limpo, com mínima de -1,0ºC.

Actuais 9,5ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2011 às 17:15)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Actual 8,6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2011 às 17:54)

Por Bragança vai descendo a temperatura depois de uma uma máxima 6.4ºC, neste momento 3,7ºC.

Céu limpo vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2011 às 18:55)

A pressão atmosférica foi descendo fortemente ao longo do dia, estando agora relativamente estável nos 1002hPa, depois de ainda esta manhã ter estado nos 1010hpa, mais ou menos.

Actual 3,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2011 às 19:39)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muito sol e vento fraco...agora céu limpo e vento nulo,actual 6.0ºC e 67%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 1.2ºC / 10.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2011 às 19:46)

Céu limpo com 2,1ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2011 às 19:56)

Céu muito nublado e 3,5ºC.

Esta tarde.






Extremos de hoje:

-4,9ºC / 5,9ºC


----------



## Veterano (26 Jan 2011 às 20:09)

Bonita foto, Dan.


----------



## panda (26 Jan 2011 às 20:12)

boas 
voces regaram os sensores o qe!!!!todos com tanta humidade e eu so 31%
temperatura actual 3.4ºc


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2011 às 20:41)

Céu limpo, vento nulo com 62%HR.

Actual 1,4ºC.


----------



## pedro vitorino (26 Jan 2011 às 21:35)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2011*

por lamego estava -0.5 ás 8.30 e agora 0.5 a temperatura esta a subir


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jan 2011 às 21:59)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de muito sol, e vento fraco durante a manhã, passando a muito fraco durante a tarde. 
dia tambem mais quente com uma boa aplitude termica... 

extremos: minima de 0.3ºC e 15.7ºC

actuais: ceu limpo, vento muito fraco e ja com 2.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2011 às 22:01)

Céu nublado, com abertas e 1,2ºC. Pressão em queda nos 1002hPa, com vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (26 Jan 2011 às 22:15)

Boa noite!

Hoje também registei a mínima mais baixa do ano, com *-6,3ºC*.


A máxima ficou em 9,4ºC e neste momento registo *1,3ºC*.


A espera da neve!


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2011 às 22:57)

Z13 disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Hoje também registei a mínima mais baixa do ano, com *-6,3ºC*.
> 
> ...



Que os deuses da neve te oiçam

A temperatura hoje não está a baixar com a rapidez dos últimos dias, está encalhada nos 1.6ºC e pouco tem variado nas ultimas horas.

Espero bem que a temperatura baixe bem de madrugada, para a precipitação de amanha ser em forma de neve, de preferência com temperaturas negativas para acumular mais facilmente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2011 às 23:04)

Boas,céu limpo e tudo calmo ,actual 4.0ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## Fil (26 Jan 2011 às 23:13)

MSantos disse:


> Que os deuses da neve te oiçam
> 
> A temperatura hoje não está a baixar com a rapidez dos últimos dias, está encalhada nos 1.6ºC e pouco tem variado nas ultimas horas.
> 
> Espero bem que a temperatura baixe bem de madrugada, para a precipitação de amanha ser em forma de neve, de preferência com temperaturas negativas para acumular mais facilmente



É normal que não baixe tão bem, céu encoberto. 

Aqui tenho 1,3ºC, desce muito devagar mas desce. A última run do GFS aumentou bastante a precipitação, poderemos ter bastante neve amanhã e sexta se tudo acontecer dentro do previsto. E ao contrário do que tem acontecido quase sempre nos últimos dois invernos, não vai haver uma entrada de W/SW a seguir para derreter a neve toda...

Mínima de -4,2ºC e máxima de 4,7ºC.


----------



## jPdF (26 Jan 2011 às 23:16)

Por Viseu:

T Máx: 9.7ºC
T Mín: 0.0ºC

Atuais: 2.3ºC
Sempre a descer a +- a bom ritmo até ao momento!


----------



## Agreste (26 Jan 2011 às 23:37)

Para já o Sabugal leva vantagem. (-2,1ºC) e calma absoluta. Está nascer uma bela geada.


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Jan 2011 às 00:07)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2011*

Por aqui registo 1,8º enquanto ontem tinha a esta hora -0,2º. Nas últimas 3 horas a temperatura subiu 1º


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2011 às 00:11)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2011*



VILA REAL disse:


> Por aqui registo 1,8º enquanto ontem tinha a esta hora -0,2º. Nas últimas 3 horas a temperatura subiu 1º



bom eu ontem aqui tambem tinha praticamente a temperatura de hoje a estas horas 1.8ºc e pela madrugada baixou ate aos -2ºc


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Jan 2011 às 00:37)

Dados actuais:

Temperatura: *1.6ºC*

Humidade: *63%*

-------------

Mínima de *1.3ºC* e máxima de *12.8ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2011 às 00:44)

Fil disse:


> É normal que não baixe tão bem, céu encoberto.
> 
> Aqui tenho 1,3ºC, desce muito devagar mas desce. A última run do GFS aumentou bastante a precipitação, poderemos ter bastante neve amanhã e sexta se tudo acontecer dentro do previsto. E ao contrário do que tem acontecido quase sempre nos últimos dois invernos, não vai haver uma entrada de W/SW a seguir para derreter a neve toda...
> 
> Mínima de -4,2ºC e máxima de 4,7ºC.



Sim Fil a nebulosidade dificulta o abaixamento do da temperatura... Mas ela lá vai baixando mas muito lentamente, por agora registo 1.1ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Jan 2011 às 01:28)

Boas noites.

6 Distritos com aviso de neve.... Parece que da Covilhã para cima vai ficar tudo branquinho .





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Podem confirmar em:
http://www.meteo.pt


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Jan 2011 às 07:19)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui a mínima foi de *0.2ºC*, estando agora *1.5ºC* e humidade nos *64%*.

O céu está muito nublado, ainda que seja possível visualizar algumas abertas.

O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jan 2011 às 07:22)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu encoberto, sem vento e 0.3ºC de temperatura, ha bastante geada...


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Jan 2011 às 07:54)

Bom dia.


Por aqui começou a nevar desde as 7 da manha.


Neva com intensidade moderada, mas já está tudo branquinho!! 

Temperatura actual: *-1,2ºC*


Fiquem bem.


P.S. Peço desculpa, mas não sei o que se passa, mas estava a tentar responder e não conseguia, depois apareceram 3 respostas de rajada...


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Jan 2011 às 08:12)

Fica uma foto desta manha:








Fiquem bem.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Jan 2011 às 08:22)

Aqui já neva micro flocos.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2011 às 08:24)

Vai nevando fraco em Bragança , só acordei agora não sei quando começou. Uma fina camada branca começa a cobrir as superfícies

Registo 0.3ºC


----------



## jPdF (27 Jan 2011 às 08:39)

Em Viseu com 2ºC, também caiam micro flocos!
A cota deve andar ligeiramente mais baixa!


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jan 2011 às 08:40)

MSantos disse:


> Vai nevando fraco em Bragança , só acordei agora não sei quando começou. Uma fina camada branca começa a cobrir as superfícies
> 
> Registo 0.3ºC



 Durante o dia a precipitação deverá ser fraca mas na próxima noite deverá cair uma bela nevada

Tirem fotos


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2011 às 08:48)

Bom dia

0,2ºC e vai nevando com fraca intensidade por agora.

Mínima de -0,5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2011 às 09:09)

Está a nevar agora com mais intensidade mas os flocos são muito pequenos o que dificulta acumulação


----------



## Serrano (27 Jan 2011 às 10:06)

Vi uns flocos de neve a esvoaçar no Alto São Gião (840msnm), com o termómetro do carro a marcar 1.5ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Jan 2011 às 10:09)

Bom dia. Aqui em Vila Real registo 4º 
Informaram-me que no Marão começou a nevar por volta das 9:45.
O Alvão tem uma finíssima camada no topo.
Em Alijó e Sabrosa nevava ás 8:30 (pouco).

Aqui em Vila Real "a coisa está preta". Nunca perderei a esperança!!!


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Jan 2011 às 10:12)

Em Vila Real estão 4º.
No Marao disseram-me que começou a cair alguma coisa por volta das 9:45.
Em Alijó e Sabrosa caía neve por volta das 8:30.
O Alvão tem uma finíssima camada junto ao topo.

Vai ser difícil nevar aqui na cidade


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2011 às 10:13)

0,2ºC e continua a nevar, mas não está a pegar.
Está tudo molhado.


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2011 às 10:47)

Continua a nevar, mas sem pegar.


----------



## Z13 (27 Jan 2011 às 11:04)

Neva aproximadamente desde as 8h15/8h20 sem parar... contudo chega ao solo e derrete...

Na minha estação a mínima foi de *-0,7ºC*


----------



## Z13 (27 Jan 2011 às 11:05)

Neste momento, neve e *1,0ºC*


----------



## Serrano (27 Jan 2011 às 11:05)

Caem uns micro flocos de neve na zona baixa da Covilhã...


----------



## Mikovski (27 Jan 2011 às 11:11)

Para começo já promete.

Alguem tem endereços de livecams por bragança, vila real, lamego e outros sitios onde se possa comprovar que ha neve? Queria ver se tirava umas fotos mas queria ter a certeza que ha presença de neve suficiente.

Continuem com as fotos e boa sorte


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2011 às 11:25)

Neve no IP4 perto de Mirandela:


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2011 às 11:28)

Serrano disse:


> Caem uns micro flocos de neve na zona baixa da Covilhã...



micro flocos onde
temperatura 6ºc


----------



## Weatherman (27 Jan 2011 às 11:34)

Céu muito nublado e a temperatura nos 4,3ºC


----------



## ppereira (27 Jan 2011 às 12:01)

Será que na zona da serra da estrela já se faz sentir o efeito de Föhn?
às 11h55:
manteigas: 3,2ºC
covilhã: 5,7ºC

Qual é a direcção do vento


----------



## ppereira (27 Jan 2011 às 12:04)

na webcam da estância da serra da estrela dá para ver que vai nevando com alguma intensidade...pelo menos sempre vai tapando as pedras que se vê em 2º plano.
o pessoal que por lá anda é que pode ter dificuldade em descer ao fim do dia


----------



## Norther (27 Jan 2011 às 12:22)

O ideal pa Cova da Beira éra a precipitação chegar ao inicio da noite quando as temperaturas descerem mais e tudo sequinho


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2011 às 12:39)

1,9ºC e água-neve agora.



.


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2011 às 12:43)

Norther disse:


> O ideal pa Cova da Beira éra a precipitação chegar ao inicio da noite quando as temperaturas descerem mais e tudo sequinho



Exactamente para nós quando mais tarde chegar a precipitação melhor pois as temperaturas serão mais baixas, embora possa nevar perfeitamente com 2 ou 3ºc


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Jan 2011 às 12:48)

Boas.


Nevou com pouca intensidade até às 11:30, a partir daí apenas uns microflocos, mas chegou para deixar a paisagem branquinha. 


A temperatura actual é de *-1ºC*, o que tem ajudado a manter o fino manto intacto. Espero que se aguente até mais logo à noite.



Fiquem bem.


----------



## cova beira (27 Jan 2011 às 12:53)

spiritmind disse:


> Exactamente para nós quando mais tarde chegar a precipitação melhor pois as temperaturas serão mais baixas, embora possa nevar perfeitamente com 2 ou 3ºc




o ideal seria ter havido precipitação logo pelas 7 8 da manhã será dificíl que a temperatura baixe até 0 graus para já o lado sudeste da serra acumulou muito frio e ás 11 ainda estavam 2 graus no aeródromo 

continuo sem perceber como é que o meteograma do meteopt com uma iso 0 e -30  coloca cota de neve a 400 e tal metros terá em conta mais factores alguém sabe quais?


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2011 às 12:56)

cova beira disse:


> o ideal seria ter havido precipitação logo pelas 7 8 da manhã será dificíl que a temperatura baixe até 0 graus para já o lado sudeste da serra acumulou muito frio e ás 11 ainda estavam 2 graus no aeródromo
> 
> continuo sem perceber como é que o meteograma do meteopt com uma iso 0 e -30  coloca cota de neve a 400 e tal metros terá em conta mais factores alguém sabe quais?



Mas nenhum modelo previa precipitação logo de madrugada para a beira interior, existe muito frio em altura neste caso não é preciso estar 0ºc para nevar. Vamos aguardar pois isto está no inicio


----------



## cova beira (27 Jan 2011 às 12:59)

spiritmind disse:


> Mas nenhum modelo previa precipitação logo de madrugada para a beira interior, existe muito frio em altura neste caso não é preciso estar 0ºc para nevar. Vamos aguardar pois isto está no inicio



não será preciso enquanto a humidade se mantiver baixa como agora está


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2011 às 13:14)

cova beira disse:


> não será preciso enquanto a humidade se mantiver baixa como agora está



Pode ser que se mantenha baixa  A mudança da direcção do vento talvez ajude 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2011 às 13:18)

ppereira disse:


> na webcam da estância da serra da estrela dá para ver que vai nevando com alguma intensidade...pelo menos sempre vai tapando as pedras que se vê em 2º plano.
> o pessoal que por lá anda é que pode ter dificuldade em descer ao fim do dia



Também se vê agora nevar na câmara da pousada de S.Lourenço (1280m), P.Douradas.

 Webcam


----------



## hurricane (27 Jan 2011 às 13:18)

porque razao nao consigo ver os modelos GFS do meteopt??

aparece me tudo igual


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2011 às 13:20)

hurricane disse:


> porque razao nao consigo ver os modelos GFS do meteopt??
> 
> aparece me tudo igual



O fórum esteve com problemas durante a madrugada e manhã, e por isso os modelos não actualizaram com a run das 6z.
Às 16h40, se não voltar a haver nenhum problema, os modelos actualizarão normalmente com a run das 12z.


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2011 às 13:21)

AnDré disse:


> Também se vê agora nevar na câmara da pousada de S.Lourenço (1280m), P.Douradas.
> 
> Webcam



Era bom sinal nevar também em Manteigas, mas não parece para já


----------



## godzila (27 Jan 2011 às 13:23)

Realmente os modelos GFS não estão a ser actualizados, ainda se encontra na saída das 00Z


----------



## rozzo (27 Jan 2011 às 13:27)

cova beira disse:


> continuo sem perceber como é que o meteograma do meteopt com uma iso 0 e -30  coloca cota de neve a 400 e tal metros terá em conta mais factores alguém sabe quais?



É por causa da T2m.
Como já te foi explicado, a interpolação directa de 4 pontos de uma malha "grosseira" em região montanhosa leva a erros no valor nos vales, que vai ser sempre irreal, muito mais frio que a realidade, por estar a considerar médias de pontos mais elevados.
Simples como isso.


----------



## ppereira (27 Jan 2011 às 13:29)

spiritmind disse:


> Era bom sinal nevar também em Manteigas, mas não parece para já
> 
> nem em manteigas nem na pousada de são lourenço...só vejo pingos...branco que é bom nada. já da torre caiem neste momento grandes flocos de neve
> 
> pelo menos dá para matar saudade....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2011 às 14:17)

Boas tardes .

Depois de uma manhã nublada e com ,desde as 12h começou por pingar e agora mais moderada,vento muito fraco,actual 5.0ºC e 84%HR.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jan 2011 às 15:03)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes .
> 
> Depois de uma manhã nublada e com ,desde as 12h começou por pingar e agora mais moderada,vento muito fraco,actual 5.0ºC e 84%HR.



Reparei que algumas pingas de chuva vêm com vestigios de descongelação (ao baterem no vidro do carro), como que se estilhaçam (mas muito pouco). A neve deve andar 200m mais acima!


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jan 2011 às 15:14)

Ouvi há momentos, que nevava em Idanha-a-nova!


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Jan 2011 às 15:16)

Paulo H disse:


> Reparei que algumas pingas de chuva vêm com vestigios de descongelação (ao baterem no vidro do carro), como que se estilhaçam (mas muito pouco). A neve deve andar 200m mais acima!



Por volta das 11:30 quando começou a pingar, vinha misturada com uns pingos maiores bastante frios, 1 deles quando me caiu na cabeça fez com que me arrepiasse todo .... 

Mas estava longe de ser água-neve, eram completamente líquidos :|.


----------



## mMateus (27 Jan 2011 às 15:19)

Paulo H disse:


> Ouvi há momentos, que nevava em Idanha-a-nova!



... em Idanha-a-Nova (Vila)? ... não.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jan 2011 às 15:20)

mMateus disse:


> ... em Idanha-a-Nova (Vila)? ... não.



Não consigo precisar se idanha-a-nova ou velha.. Não perguntei, pois não conhecia a pessoa.


----------



## FRibeiro (27 Jan 2011 às 15:31)

É verdade Paulo H...eram cerca de 13.30h e também vi umas pingas maiores e mais esbranquiçadas. O meu termometro marcava 6ºC, fiquei na dúvida...
De momento não pinga, 5.8ºC
Mas o termometro do carro marcava 4º, vamos lá ver para a noite como vai ser!!


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2011 às 15:49)

boas
por aqui ceu nublado e as vezes caiem alguns chuviscos esperemos qe a preçipitaçao fique para mais logo quando as temperaturas devem desçer um pouco,ja ouvi pessoas a dizer que nevou aqui de manha bem cedo
temperatura actual  4.8ºc bom em 1 hora ja desceu 1ºc e pouca humidade
pressao 993 hpa
vento fraco


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2011 às 15:54)

panda disse:


> boas
> por aqui ceu nublado e as vezes caiem alguns chuviscos esperemos qe a preçipitaçao fique para mais logo quando as temperaturas devem desçer um pouco,ja ouvi pessoas a dizer que nevou aqui de manha bem cedo
> temperatura actual  4.8ºc bom em 1 hora ja desceu 1ºc e pouca humidade
> pressao 993 hpa
> vento fraco



Sim panda por volta as 8h caiu um aguaceiro de neve, aguarda pela noite que isto só agora vai começar 

Temp:3.5ºc


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2011 às 16:01)

spiritmind disse:


> Sim panda por volta as 8h caiu um aguaceiro de neve, aguarda pela noite que isto só agora vai começar
> 
> Temp:3.5ºc



aqui tambem ja marca 3.8ºc


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2011 às 16:02)

Em Bragança nevou durante toda a manhã mas sempre com pouca intensidade, às primeiras horas da manhã parecia que a neve ia acumular mas depois a temperatura subiu ligeiramente e toda a neve que caia derretia logo que tocava nas superfícies

Este Inverno tem sido um desastre para a neve em Bragança sempre que cai neve a temperatura é positiva o que dificulta ou impossibilita a acumulação

Por agora o céu está encoberto e de vez em quando caiem uns flocos perdidos...


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2011 às 16:09)

MSantos disse:


> Em Bragança nevou durante toda a manhã mas sempre com pouca intensidade, às primeiras horas da manhã parecia que a neve ia acumular mas depois a temperatura subiu ligeiramente e toda a neve que caia derretia logo que tocava nas superfícies
> 
> Este Inverno tem sido um desastre para a neve em Bragança sempre que cai neve a temperatura é positiva o que dificulta ou impossibilita a acumulação
> 
> Por agora o céu está encoberto e de vez em quando caiem uns flocos perdidos...



deu nas notiçias ai para esses lados ja com uma boa acumulaçao


----------



## ppereira (27 Jan 2011 às 16:13)

spiritmind disse:


> Sim panda por volta as 8h caiu um aguaceiro de neve, aguarda pela noite que isto só agora vai começar
> 
> Temp:3.5ºc



Tenho estado a verificar as temperaturas da covilhã e manteigas e verifico que êm estado idênticas quase ao minuto .

neste momento 3,3ºC para ambas as estações...parece que estão combinadas


----------



## CidadeNeve (27 Jan 2011 às 16:13)

na guarda já neva... as usuaL!


----------



## Norther (27 Jan 2011 às 16:18)

estamos com uma temperatura parecida com Manteigas o que é uma boa indicação, se continuar a descer a este ritmo ao inicio da noite podemos tar perto dos 0ºC o que éra optimo para acumulação


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Jan 2011 às 16:19)

Desculpem o off-topic mas o forum está marado de todo... desde a manhã que verifico isso. Alguem sabe dizer o que se passa???


----------



## Ronny (27 Jan 2011 às 16:20)

Não há uma webcam na Guarda? alguém pode enviar o link?

Por aqui, céu muito nublado, 3.2º, 65% hum e 1001 de pressão.


----------



## Norther (27 Jan 2011 às 16:23)

neste momento chove no fundo do vale


----------



## CidadeNeve (27 Jan 2011 às 16:35)

segundo o meteocovilha a temperatura desce a olhos vistos! será será???


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2011 às 16:38)

Norther disse:


> neste momento chove no fundo do vale



no fundo e aqui actual 3.3ºc
nevoeiro


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2011 às 16:45)

panda disse:


> no fundo e aqui actual 3.3ºc
> nevoeiro



Com nevoeiro a neve é para esquecer  não estou por casa não sei se neva ou não mas a temperatura desce bastante 2.2ºc


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Jan 2011 às 16:45)

Como estão as coisas pela Covilhã?! 

A 750 m a temperatura já vai nos 2,1ºC e pela webcam da página da CMC parece, a espaços, cair água-neve...Será?


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Jan 2011 às 16:49)

spiritmind disse:


> não sei se neva ou não mas a temperatura desce bastante 2.2ºc



Já deu para ver, agora mesmo, alguns flocos pela tua webcam! Mas é impossível saber se é apenas neve ou água-neve...Mas já vai em 1,9ºC!


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2011 às 16:50)

panda disse:


> deu nas notiçias ai para esses lados ja com uma boa acumulaçao



Nas serras aqui à vota deve haver uma boa acumulação, na cidade não há neve pelo menos no bairro onde vivo não há neve nenhuma

*VILA REAL* houve um problema no forum, mas acho que já está resolvido, pelo menos comigo está


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2011 às 16:54)

CidadeNeve disse:


> segundo o meteocovilha a temperatura desce a olhos vistos! será será???



é verdade ta a descer eu tambem tou a ver na minha estaçao


----------



## Serrano (27 Jan 2011 às 16:57)

Está a nevar no Sarzedo, chegou agora a notícia via telemóvel. Na zona baixa da Covilhã é tudo água, por enquanto...


----------



## F_R (27 Jan 2011 às 16:58)

Bem pessoal parabéns a quem já viu neve, e boa sorte para esta noite.
Aqui hoje de manhã chovia com 2.5ºC, mais coisa menos coisa.

Hoje é impossível escrever no litoral centro.

P.S. Fico a espera das fotos


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2011 às 16:58)

de momento o nevoeiro ja levantou e cai agua neve 2.6ºc


----------



## ppereira (27 Jan 2011 às 17:01)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Já deu para ver, agora mesmo, alguns flocos pela tua webcam! Mas é impossível saber se é apenas neve ou água-neve...Mas já vai em 1,9ºC!



como é que conseguem ver neve na webcam, a imagem está parada, o link em directo não está em baixo?

já vai em 1,7ºC, pena a HR ser de 95%, senão....


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Jan 2011 às 17:07)

MSantos disse:


> Nas serras aqui à vota deve haver uma boa acumulação, na cidade não há neve pelo menos no bairro onde vivo não há neve nenhuma
> 
> *VILA REAL* houve um problema no forum, mas acho que já está resolvido, pelo menos comigo está



Se tentar entrar no topico atraves do Seguimento Meteorológico (e procurar ultimo post) continuo a ir ter a um das 9 e tal da manha 

E não é caso único (no mozilla é pior que no IE)... pelo menos eu continuo a ter isto "minado".


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Jan 2011 às 17:10)

ppereira disse:


> como é que conseguem ver neve na webcam, a imagem está parada, o link em directo não está em baixo?
> 
> já vai em 1,7ºC, pena a HR ser de 95%, senão....



A webcam tem, efectivamente, momentos em que não está disponível e outros em que não sofre actualizações durante períodos + ou - prolongados de tempo.

Eu apanhei-a no momento certo...mas pelo andar da coisa, flocos não deverão faltar nas próximas horas.

1,4ºC e a descer...


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2011 às 17:13)

Acabei de chegar a casa, confirmo cai neve embora fraca ainda


----------



## vitamos (27 Jan 2011 às 17:14)

VILA REAL disse:


> Se tentar entrar no topico atraves do Seguimento Meteorológico (e procurar ultimo post) continuo a ir ter a um das 9 e tal da manha
> 
> E não é caso único (no mozilla é pior que no IE)... pelo menos eu continuo a ter isto "minado".



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/problemas-no-forum-coloca-aqui-351-13.html#post260677

Isto resolverá o problema


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Jan 2011 às 17:21)

vitamos disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/problemas-no-forum-coloca-aqui-351-13.html#post260677
> 
> Isto resolverá o problema




Obrigado. Já estava a "passar-me" com isto!!! (já não basta a ausência de neve, ainda tinha que stressar com o site lol lol)


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Jan 2011 às 17:24)

Boas.


Por aqui alguma da neve que se acumulou durante a manha já desapareceu, não foi por causa da temperatura que esteve sempre negativa, talvez por causa da HR que tem estado sempre nos 100%, nesta altura o nevoeiro começa a dissipar-se.


Temperatura actual: *-0,2ºC*


Vamos ver o que esta noite nos reserva.



Fiquem bem.


----------



## ppereira (27 Jan 2011 às 17:26)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> A webcam tem, efectivamente, momentos em que não está disponível e outros em que não sofre actualizações durante períodos + ou - prolongados de tempo.
> 
> Eu apanhei-a no momento certo...mas pelo andar da coisa, flocos não deverão faltar nas próximas horas.
> 
> 1,4ºC e a descer...



ok, pensava que ja estava (como teve em tempos) a actualizar segundo a segundo...
mas isso agora já não interessa, o spiritmind já está em casa e daqui a pouco já começa a postar fotos


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2011 às 17:34)

*Neve dificultou circulação no IP4 *



[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/PV75oi9ui9yR7i36caDw"]Neve dificultou circulaÃ§Ã£o no IP4 entre BraganÃ§a e - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Sleet (27 Jan 2011 às 17:51)

Por Loriga, céu totalmente encoberto e uma descida acentuada da temperatura dos 4 para os actuais 1.9 ºC. Relativamente à precipitação ainda não há nada a registar, apenas alguns flocos caíram durante a manhã.


----------



## boneli (27 Jan 2011 às 18:15)

Pena não estar ninguém aqui de Montalegre.
Estive a verificar no site do IM e a temperatura hoje durante o dia tem estado sempre abaixo dos 0º. E estas ultimas 273 horas houve precipitação que quase de certeza terá sido de neve. A precipitição tem sido pouca mas pode ser que com o decorrer da noite as coisas evoluam positivamente.


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2011 às 18:15)

Por aqui caem uns flocos, nada de especial... se a precipitação aumentasse seria 100% neve.


----------



## Mikovski (27 Jan 2011 às 18:23)

So neste país! 
Quando neva o limpa neves nao funciona! Deve ser por estar frio, as tantas nao puseram anti-congelante...lol

Já chega os submarinos nao funcionarem no Atlantico só na banheira.


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Jan 2011 às 18:32)

Tive a informação que voltou está a nevar no Marão (Alto de Espinho).
Continuo a aguardar que neve na cidade.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2011 às 18:33)

Vai nevando na Gralheira (Montemuro), e já está a ficar tudo branco:


----------



## gomes.marco (27 Jan 2011 às 18:36)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ola!Bom dia a todos! alguem me consegue explicar porque e que o instituito de meteorologia preve queda de neve acima dos 600 e a subir ao longo do dia e aqui no meteoramas preve cotas mais baixas ao longo do dia ex ( 500 a decer para os 300


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2011 às 18:36)

Paulo H disse:


> Ouvi há momentos, que nevava em Idanha-a-nova!



Boas,precisamente a essa hora estava por lá em serviço só chovia uma chuva gelada,mas pelo caminho entre CB e IDN notava-se no vidro do carro a chuva que caía era mesmo a desfazer-se e fazia algum barulho,uns metros mais acima era capaz de ser mesmo em forma de neve .


----------



## vitamos (27 Jan 2011 às 18:46)

gomes.marco disse:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ola!Bom dia a todos! alguem me consegue explicar porque e que o instituito de meteorologia preve queda de neve acima dos 600 e a subir ao longo do dia e aqui no meteoramas preve cotas mais baixas ao longo do dia ex ( 500 a decer para os 300



Simples... A cota de neve tal qual vinha nos meteogramas estava de facto em valores mais baixos de manhã, subia á tarde e só desce agora nas horas nocturnas.


----------



## Johnny (27 Jan 2011 às 18:56)

Sou frequentador assíduo de Montalegre, e mais ainda nos dias de neve... hj por acaso tive para lá ir, mas 2º informações obtidas por telefone, ainda da parte da manhã, me foi dito q nevou, mas n pegou muito... pois a precipitação era mt fraca...~

Mas amnhã conto ir até lá... nem q seja para ver a Feira do Fumeiro...

Tal como em Montalegre, sei q em Vila Pouca de Aguiar, tb n mm distrito de Vila Real, sucedeu o mesmo...






boneli disse:


> Pena não estar ninguém aqui de Montalegre.
> Estive a verificar no site do IM e a temperatura hoje durante o dia tem estado sempre abaixo dos 0º. E estas ultimas 273 horas houve precipitação que quase de certeza terá sido de neve. A precipitição tem sido pouca mas pode ser que com o decorrer da noite as coisas evoluam positivamente.


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2011 às 18:56)

Neva bastante por agora


----------



## ppereira (27 Jan 2011 às 19:04)

spiritmind disse:


> Neva bastante por agora



mesmo há hora marcada pelo gfs 

resta saber se serão os 10 mm como está previsto, ou se serão mais...como se deseja...

boas fotos


----------



## João Sousa (27 Jan 2011 às 19:14)

spiritmind disse:


> Neva bastante por agora



Neva? Estou aquí na UBI e nem sequer caí nada! lool

Grande abraço


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2011 às 19:15)

Boas noites.

Tarde com céu muito nublado e com alguns pingos pelo meio,vento fraco,actual 4.1ºC e 91%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 1.5ºC / 5.5ºC .


----------



## Ronny (27 Jan 2011 às 19:35)

Boas..

Por aqui sigo com 2.3º - 99% h - 999 hpa

Neste momento a precipitação é de chuva e neve.

Na gralheira está melhor.. 

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam.html


----------



## cova beira (27 Jan 2011 às 20:45)

muito boa queda de temperatura á tarde mas agora está igual á já duas horas precisamos de menos 1 grau na estação do spiritmind


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2011 às 20:48)

cova beira disse:


> muito boa queda de temperatura á tarde mas agora está igual á já duas horas precisamos de menos 1 grau na estação do spiritmind



Podes crer estamos no fio da navalha, ora neva ora cai sleet, enfim parece que não vai passar daqui. Vamos aguardar


----------



## Royal Village (27 Jan 2011 às 20:56)

Boas,

no centro de Vila Real estamos com neve molhada depois de um dia com precipitação quase nula.
A temperatura ronda os 4 graus positivos pelo que ainda terá de descer um pouco para que o nevão se confirme.
Alguém sabe de previsões concretas para as próximas horas?


----------



## cova beira (27 Jan 2011 às 20:58)

spiritmind disse:


> Podes crer estamos no fio da navalha, ora neva ora cai sleet, enfim parece que não vai passar daqui. Vamos aguardar




nós aqui em baixo é que estamos no fio da navalha pareceu me quase certo termos neve acima dos 500 metros durante a tarde agora começo a ficar com dúvidas as cotas dos meteogramas são muito boas


----------



## Ronny (27 Jan 2011 às 20:58)

Por aqui continua o sleet com 2.3º.

Também, no fio da navalha..


----------



## white_wolf (27 Jan 2011 às 20:59)

Boas noites.

Hoje por cinfães, tempo bem , pena pouca   ou quase nula... a que caiu foi mesmo de chuva, a temperatura não terá passado muito dos 6ºc. Pelo que vi pela comunicação social, pela tv, ai em Bragança caiu um valente manto branco, em vila flor, parabéns aos contemplados. informações, dadas pelos mesmo, é que a neve irá se manter até ao fim de semana.  Que dizem?  Pelo que vejo para domingo já não haverá precipitação, ou se houver será pouca, relatos de amigos da gralheira, a neve chegou em peso... pena na minha aldeia a 550 a 600 mts não ter caído.  para o fim de semana alguém arrisca em dizer se poderei ver o tal e lindo elemento branco?

saudações


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2011 às 21:02)

cova beira disse:


> nós aqui em baixo é que estamos no fio da navalha pareceu me quase certo termos neve acima dos 500 metros durante a tarde agora começo a ficar com dúvidas as cotas dos meteogramas são muito boas



Se houver precipitação de madrugada ai 6h 7h pode ser que sim, agora sinceramente durante as próximas horas começo a duvidar, a temp continua a subir..


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Jan 2011 às 21:37)

Boas.

Por aqui foi um dia estranho em termos de temperatura.


Esteve toda a noite positiva, virou negativa com o chegar do dia mantendo-se, e depois do por do sol virou de novo positiva e continua a subir... 

Vamos ver se chega cá precipitação esta noite.


Temperatura actual: *0,7ºC*



Fiquem bem.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jan 2011 às 21:39)

Dia de chuvisco, neviscos da parte da manhã e vento fraco, máxima de 7,3ºC.

Céu nublado e 4,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2011 às 21:44)

Boas,tudo calmo com o céu nublado e com a temperatura sem se mexer,actual 4.2ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2011 às 21:47)

*Deixo o convite para os visitantes se inscreverem a deixarem o seu testemunho no Fórum.

Não precisam de ter Estação Meteorológica, serem seguidores assíduos, mas um simples testemunho (neva, chuva forte, sol) pode ser importante para nós.

Inscrevam-se AQUI*

Obrigado a todos


----------



## ppereira (27 Jan 2011 às 21:48)

spiritmind disse:


> Se houver precipitação de madrugada ai 6h 7h pode ser que sim, agora sinceramente durante as próximas horas começo a duvidar, a temp continua a subir..



Penso que o IM não se enganou na previsão que fez. de manhã a cota deveria andar no interior norte pelo 600/700 m e ao longo do dia subiu.

Pelas 20h00 a cota para nevar e ficar no solo deveria andar pelos 900 m no norte e centro, pois as únicas estações com temperaturas negativas eram montalegre, guarda e penhas douradas.

Pena é a temperatura estar a subir ligeiramente em alguns locais, ou pelo menos a não descer, pois a maioria do interior está, como já foi dito, no fio da navalha. Às 20h00 a estação com temperatura mais elevada no era Mirandela com 4,3ºC, estando a maioria entre o 1/2ºC.

Quanto à precipitação...só pingos e pouco mais, nada para grandes euforias. vamos ver se melhora agora a partir das 00h00, pois o gfs na run das 18 continua a dar precipitação moderada para a noite em todo o inteiror


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Jan 2011 às 21:53)

Hoje a neve aqui caiu curiosamente com mais intensidade nas aldeias a sul de Bragança, os transportes para Rebordãos, Formil, Rossas etc...estiveram condicionados, no entanto na Serra de Montesinho quase que nem nevou!


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2011 às 21:56)

ppereira disse:


> Penso que o IM não se enganou na previsão que fez. de manhã a cota deveria andar no interior norte pelo 600/700 m e ao longo do dia subiu.
> 
> Pelas 20h00 a cota para nevar e ficar no solo deveria andar pelos 900 m no norte e centro, pois as únicas estações com temperaturas negativas eram montalegre, guarda e penhas douradas.
> 
> ...



Sim o IM esteve bem nas suas previsões, acho que durante a madrugada e manhã a probabilidade de acumular a cotas 600m/700m aumenta isto se existir precipitação, para já o gfs continua generoso, vamos ver... 
Por aqui estão  1.7ºc em subida


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Jan 2011 às 22:12)

Começou agora a nevar com fraca intensidade.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jan 2011 às 22:25)

boas

por o dia foi de ceu encoberto e alguma chuva... o vento nao apareceu por aqui hoje... 
extremos: 0.0ºC de minima e 6.8ºC de maxima


actuais: ceu encoberto, sem chuva nem vento e a temperatura estancada ha horas nos 5.6ºC


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2011 às 22:28)

Levando isto para a culinária, os ingredientes estão todos na panela para sair um belo prato durante esta noite/ madrugada, temos frio aos 850hpa, frio aos 500hpa, precipitação um geopotencial razoável, agora vamos ver se será mesmo assim pois a temperatura teima em subir. 2ºc


----------



## carlitinhos (27 Jan 2011 às 22:35)

temperatura, curiosamente a subir agora 4,6º??? estranho julguei que desceria e que poderia ter alguma surpresa por aqui, mas penso que não será desta vez, ficará porventura para outra entrada fria que possa surgir espero que ainda neste inverno.


----------



## jPdF (27 Jan 2011 às 22:38)

Por Viseu nevisca, fraco, muito fraco...
Sigo com 3.4ºC
Acho tudo muito positivo!


----------



## Z13 (27 Jan 2011 às 23:00)

Por aqui vai caindo alguma agua-neve, com *+1,8ºC*...

Segundo o GFS, a esta hora deveríamos ter uma temp aproximada de -1ºC



Os extremos do dia foram: *-0,7ºC  +3,3ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jan 2011 às 23:06)

Nevisca, muito molhada e fininha.

Actuais 4,4ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2011 às 23:11)

Boas, aqui estão 1,4ºC e está a nevar com boa intensidade agora, mais do que o fez em todo o dia.

Extremos do dia de -0,2ºC / 2,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2011 às 23:12)

Quem viu o telejornal ficou com a ideia que caiu um grande nevão hoje em Bragança, mas isso não aconteceu, apenas nas zonas mais altas acima dos 800m nevou e acumulou, na idade nevou mas a acumulação foi muito pouca

E parece que vamos ter mais um não nevão em Bragança esta noite, espero estar enganado

Está a nevar com intensidade, mas a neve é humida não sei se vai acumular, mas espero que sim.


----------



## Royal Village (27 Jan 2011 às 23:13)

Em Vila Real no centro da cidade o termómetro varia entre os 3,5 e os 3,9º.
Ora cai chuva-neve, ora cai um nevisco que quase dá para seguir partícula a partícula... 
As previsões mudam a toda a hora, já se previu que poderia haver tempestade de neve durante a noite, agora tudo aponta para que a precipitação seja fraca e esporádica. 
Resta esperar para ver... 
Outras actualizações da zona aceitam-se!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2011 às 23:17)

Céu nublado e uma ligeira subida,actual 4.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (27 Jan 2011 às 23:18)

Sim,  agora já neva como deve ser! Mas continua a faltar o frio... (+1,7ºC)...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jan 2011 às 23:23)

Boas noites.

Que estranho não ter acumulado em Bragança!

Por Paradela (mais ou menos à mesma altitude) praticamente não parou durante todo o dia e acumulou bastante... Nas zonas altas a acumulação é significativa.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2011 às 23:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas noites.
> 
> Que estranho não ter acumulado em Bragança!
> 
> Por Paradela (mais ou menos à mesma altitude) praticamente não parou durante todo o dia e acumulou bastante... Nas zonas altas a acumulação é significativa.



Este ano tem sido sempre assim acumula muito pouco ou nada, eu acho que não acumula porque neste Inverno neva quase sempre com temperaturas positivas e a neve derrete mal toca nos solo

Continua a cair um neve humida com 1.6ºC


----------



## bartotaveira (28 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

Por aqui a neve fraca parou e está nevoeiro... 

Estou pouco confiante esta noite.


Temp: 0,1ºC


----------



## Ronny (28 Jan 2011 às 00:18)

Por aqui a temp. tem vindo a descer.. agora 2º, não chove.. e uma neblina na cota dos 700 mts.


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Jan 2011 às 00:23)

O meu primo acabou agora de me ligar e vim a falar com ele desde o Alto do Pópulo (Alijó) na IP4 até à saída da A24. No alto do Pópulo segundo o termómetro do carro dele estavam -2ºC e nevava com muita intensidade, apesar de ainda ser o inicio da nevada e ainda não ter pegado. No alto de Justes nevava com bastante acumulação já e andavam os limpa neves a trabalhar. A partir do nó de Mouçós já estava limpo e sem precipitação! Por isso, é uma questão de sorte e de aguaceiros localizados!

Um abraço e continuemos a fazer figas para amanhã termos mais NEVidades...


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2011 às 00:46)

Neva agora com bastante intensidade nas Penhas Douradas:







As estradas de acesso ao maciço central encontram-se encerradas.





Na Gralheira também tudo branco:






-------------------

EDIT

E quer-me parecer que também neva em Manteigas.







Em Loriga, nada?


----------



## FRibeiro (28 Jan 2011 às 00:50)

Aqui por Castelo Branco, começou a chover à uns 5min. Pode-se dizer que ainda chove bem, mas a temperatura não quer descer.
Se estava tudo seco, agora já está tudo encharcado.
4.8ºC


----------



## *Marta* (28 Jan 2011 às 01:32)

Por aqui neva bem! Está a ficar tudo branco!


----------



## panda (28 Jan 2011 às 01:34)

por aqui ja acumolou 2.2 mm desde a 0 horas
agua gelo de momento
temperatura actual 2.4ºc
a temperatura tanto sobe como desce
mas para mim nao é admiraçao pelo mapas qe pesquisei a tempemratura ta a bater certo com eles.
ja quinta feira tava a prever qe isto aconteces


----------



## panda (28 Jan 2011 às 01:38)

*Marta* disse:


> Por aqui neva bem! Está a ficar tudo branco!



na guarda ja imaginava que iria nevar e aqui nada


----------



## João Sousa (28 Jan 2011 às 01:55)

panda disse:


> na guarda ja imaginava que iria nevar e aqui nada



Camarada, entrada de noroeste é mesmo assim, aquí para nós!
É uma chatice!
Abraço


----------



## cova beira (28 Jan 2011 às 05:16)

João Sousa disse:


> Camarada, entrada de noroeste é mesmo assim, aquí para nós!
> É uma chatice!
> Abraço



nada tem a ver com a entrada de noroeste, do lado norte da serra foi igual ou pior, bragança tem uma temperatura idêntica á da estação da covilha

ou me engano ou este inverno está no fim para o ano cá estaremos


----------



## godzila (28 Jan 2011 às 08:27)

cai neve aqui na barragem de santa luzia, verificou-se uma queda da temperatura a partir das 7h e mais tarde por volta das 7:30 a neve deu um ar da sua graça.
de momento tenho 1,3ºc e o aguaceiro esta a terminar.
espero que volte outro antes que a temperatura suba.


----------



## jonaslor (28 Jan 2011 às 08:45)

João Sousa disse:


> Camarada, entrada de noroeste é mesmo assim, aquí para nós!
> É uma chatice!
> Abraço





Bom dia, por aqui a neve acumulou aos 1100m. 
Loriga dá-se muito bem com entradas de noroeste... As cotas é que andavam bem mais altas do que o previsto...
Melhores dias viram...
Durante a manhã de ontem caiu neve e mesmo à noite por volta das 22.00 também caiu um pouco... 
Melhores dias virão!!!


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2011 às 08:48)

Gralheira (1100m), Montemuro:









P.Douradas (1280m), S.Estrela:


----------



## Ronny (28 Jan 2011 às 09:25)

Bom dia.. 

Por aqui acordamos com um bonito manto branco, embora não muito espesso, cerca de 3 cm.

Neste momento estamos com 1.4º e não cai nada do céu..


----------



## PDias (28 Jan 2011 às 09:30)

Bom dia pessoal da neve, a acumulação não têm sido muita, mas mesmo assim poderiam meter umas fotos das vossas zonas em que nevou.
Abraço


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Jan 2011 às 10:21)

Por aqui nada se passou. A mínima que registei foi 3,3º. Por volta das 9:30 estavam 4,2º.
Mais uma desilusão


----------



## ppereira (28 Jan 2011 às 10:30)

PDias disse:


> Bom dia pessoal da neve, a acumulação não têm sido muita, mas mesmo assim poderiam meter umas fotos das vossas zonas em que nevou.
> Abraço



sempre podes ir vendo as webcam da gralheira, da pousada de são lourenço e da estância de ski da serra da estrela (aqui ainda à pouco nevava e com sol a fazer os flocos de neve parecerem cristais...).

este inverno não vai ser como os últimos. andávamos mal habituados e agora é só desilusões

por isso já marquei a minha semana nos pirinéus...aí é garantido....


----------



## godzila (28 Jan 2011 às 10:37)

como podem ver a neve ainda não muito pouca mas não pegou nem um bocadinho.


----------



## Serrano (28 Jan 2011 às 10:38)

No Sarzedo tivemos uma acumulação de 1cm dentro da localidade e 2 a 3cms fora, mas já começava a derreter devido ao nevoeiro, aliás, a frequente presença deste durante a noite é que impediu mais neve.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2011 às 10:38)

Agora com sol percebe-se que na Gralheira nevou bastante.







Torre, Serra da Estrela:


----------



## ACalado (28 Jan 2011 às 10:49)

Bom dia!

Por aqui estivemos no fio da navalha durante toda a noite, desta vez a neve não acumulou na cidade havendo apenas acumulação visível acima dos 900m. Ainda nevou durante a noite mas não acumulou 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2011 às 12:13)

Por Bragança foi mais uma desilusão, como já estava à espera, acumulação zero

Nevou durante a noite, mas sempre uma neve muito humida e com temperaturas positivas, por agora céu muito nublado...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2011 às 12:55)

Boas tardes.

Depois de uma manhã chuvosa e ,agora só céu muito nublado e sem chuva,actual 6.7ºC e 90%HR.

Os dados do meu penico na consola da estação marca ---- de chuva ,ontem estive por lá espreitar haver se havia por lá algum residente preso ,será que as pilhas deixaram de actuar,tenho que encontar por lá novamente a escadinha .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2011 às 14:14)

Muitas nuvens e sem sol com vento fraco,actual 8.1ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Jan 2011 às 14:25)

Céu nublado. No carro marca 6º.


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Jan 2011 às 14:51)

Boas tardes a todos.

A noite passada aqui foi um desastre completo. A temperatura foi sempre a descer a partir do meio dia até sensivelmente até ás 18:00, altura em que subiu um pouco....

Actualmente não temos precipitação, apesar de o céu estar nublado.

Talvez no Domingo . O modelo GFS para Castelo Branco tá a dar cotas de neve entre os 413m e chegando aos 299m pelas 6 da matina apesar de não prever precipitação abundante, Será que vem ?? Para mim uns floquitos já era bem bom.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2011 às 15:45)

Curiosa e gelada imagem na webcam da torre, serra da Estrela.


----------



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 16:17)

Hj, bem cedinho pela manhã, fui dar uma volta de 4x4 por terras de Montemuro... tenho aqui alguma coisa "fresquinha"...

Valeu bem a pena os mais de 300 kms q fiz...


----------



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 16:19)

Daqui a pouco já ponho algumas fotos de hj, na devida secção...


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Jan 2011 às 17:46)

Albifriorento disse:


> Boas tardes a todos.
> 
> A noite passada aqui foi um desastre completo. A temperatura foi sempre a descer a partir do meio dia até sensivelmente até ás 18:00, altura em que subiu um pouco....
> 
> ...



Bolas, a actualização mais recente do GFS retirou a precipitação e subiu as cotas .


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jan 2011 às 19:08)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de alguns aguaceiros e sem vento, o sol só apareceu ao fim da tarde. 

extremos: 4.1ºC de minima e 12.4ºC de maxima 
actuais: ceu muito nublado, sem vento e com 6.9ºC de temperatura...

daqui a pouco reporto a partir de gouveia...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2011 às 19:29)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens e com sol,ainda se viu muitas nuvens de desenvolvimento a deixar aguaceiros muito localizados,ainda apanhei com alguns a sul e a norte do distrito.

Agora nublado com alguns pingos,vento fraco,actual 6.6ºC e 85%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.4ºC / 9.5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2011 às 19:43)

No distrito de Viseu, a neve cai sobretudo nas serras



[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/5ILzRhg4oYS8UwsZ2SQs"]No distrito de Viseu, a neve cai sobretudo nas ser - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 20:19)

Ainda há bocado estive nesta aldeia... Gralheira...


----------



## DMartins (28 Jan 2011 às 20:34)

Johnny disse:


> Ainda há bocado estive nesta aldeia... Gralheira...



E a professora não passava...


----------



## karkov (28 Jan 2011 às 20:36)

DMartins disse:


> E a professora não passava...


quando não interessa


----------



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 20:45)

Eu fui de "_tractor 4x4_"... a prof. devia ir de Clio ou Corsa... n é a mm coisa...






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





DMartins disse:


> E a professora não passava...


----------



## Johnny (28 Jan 2011 às 20:46)

Eu tb n me metia lá n meu carrinho... n andava 1 metro...




karkov disse:


> quando não interessa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2011 às 21:23)

Nublado e vento fraco,actual 6.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jan 2011 às 22:10)

Manhã de chuva fraca, tarde de céu nublado e vento fraco. Agora, neblina e céu encoberto.

Actual 4,2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jan 2011 às 08:43)

manhã de neblina, com vento fraco e 1009hPa estáveis há umas 6 horas, com uuma mínima que não foi além dos 3,0ºC, muito causa do nevoeiro denso.

Actuais 4,0ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## Marcos (29 Jan 2011 às 08:51)

por aqui ceu encoberto e mais escuro, com +1grau, ha pouco começou a cair sleet mas parou...estou esperançado para mais logo


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2011 às 09:45)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro e 0,1ºC por aqui.


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Jan 2011 às 10:06)

Bom dia.
Céu pouco nublado.
A temperatura mínima que registei esta madrugada foi de 3,4º. Às 9:30 estavam 4,1º.
Neve??? Não me parece que a veja por cá.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2011 às 11:37)

Bons dias.

Hoje têm sido uma manhã de muito nevoeiro e neblina misturado com o sol na parte sul da cidade,na parte mais a norte e alta tudo limpo,actual 7.7ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2011 às 12:46)

O nevoeiro já se foi,agora muitas nuvens com bons momentos de sol ,actual 10.0ºC.

O meu penico da chuva já marca novamente,foi só retirar as pilhas e repor,espero bem que não se habitue .


----------



## Rainy (29 Jan 2011 às 13:17)

Desculpem me intrometer, mas como está a serra da estrela??


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Jan 2011 às 13:28)

Bons dias! Recebi agora a notícia pelos meus pais que na minha aldeia no concelho de Alijó já neva com bastante intensidade.. Começou com um chuvisco e de repente a temperatura caiu 2 graus, de 4  para os 2 graus positivos. Está a pegar!


----------



## RaFa (29 Jan 2011 às 13:31)

Aqui em pelo lado norte da SE, em Seia estamos com 6.5º, muitas nuvens e  nenhuma precipitação.
http://rcswebcam.no-ip.info/view/index.shtml

Loriga esta com 4.3º também sem precipitação.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IDSERRAD1


----------



## flavioc (29 Jan 2011 às 13:44)

Aqui pelo concelho de Viseu caiu graupel por alguns minutos e depois caiu bastante granizo


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2011 às 14:04)

Rainy disse:


> Desculpem me intrometer, mas como está a serra da estrela??



Na torre há bastante neve.
4 pistas abertas.


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Jan 2011 às 14:04)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Bons dias! Recebi agora a notícia pelos meus pais que na minha aldeia no concelho de Alijó já neva com bastante intensidade.. Começou com um chuvisco e de repente a temperatura caiu 2 graus, de 4  para os 2 graus positivos. Está a pegar!



Tão perto e aqui está um sol tão brilhante...


----------



## VILA REAL (29 Jan 2011 às 15:15)

Um colega meu mora numa aldeia perto de Alijó e por lá não acontecia nada de especial. Pode ser que tenha sido um momento circunstancial... mas por esta zona a temperatura está perto dos 10º e nada faz prever que neve-


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Jan 2011 às 15:19)

Pode ser um episódio de circunstância sim, mas a diferença por exemplo de lá para Vila Real é bastante grande em termos de temperatura. Basta ver pela neve que costuma cair no IP4 em Justes e depois na saída do Pópulo/Alijó quando em todos os outros lados nada cai... São microclimas!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2011 às 15:44)

Muitas nuvens e sol,em redor muitas nuvens negras que vâo deixando cair  é visivél ,actual 10.1ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Jan 2011 às 16:03)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui começa a cair aguaceiros sobre forma de neev


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2011 às 16:09)

Tarde de sol e de nuvens já com algum desenvolvimento.

6,5ºC por agora.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Jan 2011 às 16:27)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2011 às 16:34)

Por aqui já passou uma mancha nublosa e negra que deixou cair alguns aguaceiros e descida da temperatura,actual 7.8ºC.


----------



## panda (29 Jan 2011 às 16:38)

por aqui caeim os primeiros flocos de neve a mistura com agua
temperatura 5.5ºc mas ta em desçida


----------



## FRibeiro (29 Jan 2011 às 16:41)

Na webcam do spiritmind também se vê alguns flocos a cair. Mas parece ser sleet...
http://www.meteocovilha.com/stream.html

Aqui por Castelo Branco, neste momento, uns raios de sol!!


----------



## Norther (29 Jan 2011 às 16:42)

ca em em baixo chove, no cimo da Covilha tb esta a nevar


----------



## cova beira (29 Jan 2011 às 17:37)

hoje pelas 6 das manha todos os carros tinham uma camada de gelo e o mais incrivel é que chovia
 modelos como o ukmo hirlam e coamps apontam para alguma precipitação residual esta madrugada 
mesmo sendo muito optimista a olhar para os modelos não consigo ver nos próximos 10 15 dias nada de interessante dentro de 2 ou 3 dias a serra de estrela terá tanta neve como é habitual no final de maio e á uma semana atrás tinha tanta neve como em junho se não fosse o final de novembro estaríamos perante o inverno mais fraco dos ultimos 30 ou 40 anos


----------



## panda (29 Jan 2011 às 18:17)

cova beira disse:


> hoje pelas 6 das manha todos os carros tinham uma camada de gelo e o mais incrivel é que chovia
> modelos como o ukmo hirlam e coamps apontam para alguma precipitação residual esta madrugada
> mesmo sendo muito optimista a olhar para os modelos não consigo ver nos próximos 10 15 dias nada de interessante dentro de 2 ou 3 dias a serra de estrela terá tanta neve como é habitual no final de maio e á uma semana atrás tinha tanta neve como em junho se não fosse o final de novembro estaríamos perante o inverno mais fraco dos ultimos 30 ou 40 anos



eu tambem estou de acordo contigo sol e so la para o dia 7 qe chove mas com subida das temperaturas!!! espero bem qe mude o cenario ate la


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jan 2011 às 18:25)

estou em lamas de mouro com 1 grau negativo ceu muito nublado precipitaçao nem ve la desde que cheguei ontem!!

acho que ja nao vou ter sorte apesar de ir embora amanha!!


----------



## João Soares (29 Jan 2011 às 20:12)

Boa Noite!

Manhã passada em viagem entre Gaia e o Pinhão.
Com céu pouco nublado a muito nublado.
Aguaceiro de neve ao passar pela Rêde (Mesão Frio) - Se bem que já pertença ao Litoral Norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2011 às 20:36)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 4.1ºC e 80%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 1.8ºC / 10.8ºC.


----------



## RaFa (29 Jan 2011 às 20:40)

Boa noite! 

Na Sr. Desterro, São Romão, Seia vão caindo os primeiros flocos  de neve de forma muito timida!
Apesar da probabilidade de continuar a cair neve ser bastante reduzida, vamos ver o que o resto da noite nos aguarda!


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jan 2011 às 21:54)

boas

por gouveia o dia foi de ceu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros... os aguaceiros eram em forma de agua neve na zonas mais altas de gouveia... 
o vento soprou fraco durante algum tempo da parte da tarde

extremos: 1.1ºC de minima e 8.4ºC 

actuais: ceu nublado, sem vento e 1.4ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2011 às 21:56)

Algumas nuvens e com 3.6ºC.


----------



## RaFa (29 Jan 2011 às 22:01)

RaFa disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Na Sr. Desterro, São Romão, Seia vão caindo os primeiros flocos  de neve de forma muito timida!
> Apesar da probabilidade de continuar a cair neve ser bastante reduzida, vamos ver o que o resto da noite nos aguarda!



De um momento para o outro o céu limpou quase na totalidade  
Neve já era!


----------



## Z13 (29 Jan 2011 às 22:24)

Por aqui estão *0,7ºC*

O dia foi de céu temporariamente nublado mas com boas abertas!

Extremos de temperatura: *Mín: -0,8ºC****Max: +9,1ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2011 às 23:38)

Aqui fica uma imagem da zona de Trancoso, alguém sabe o que é ?  







Temperatura actual na altura.






A vista na zona das fotos atrás, com a construção do IP2 em pano de fundo, metros antes a acumulação era muito maior, visto ser um vale encantinhado e alto a cerca de 800 metros, a zona das fotos foi pelos 500 m, havia zonas onde caía água gelo com bastante intensidade tendo mesmo acumulando-se nas bermas, o problema é que não havia possibilidade de parar para tirar foto, mas em resumo foi brutal


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2011 às 09:01)

Bom dia

Neste momento está a cair um aguaceiro de neve em Bragança


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2011 às 09:02)

Boas, por aqui neva agora muito ligeiramente com uma temperatura de 1,3ºC. De madrugada terá caído chuva congelada pois o meu carro estava cheio de gotas de chuva congeladas. O estranho é que a temperatura nem chegou a negativos na minha estação.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2011 às 09:03)

Céu maioritariamente nublado, com uma fina camada branca, um pouco por todo o lado, acho que é só geada... Faltou precipitação...

Mínima de -1,4ºC e actual 0,8ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2011 às 09:05)

Neva torrencialmente em Bragança!


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2011 às 09:06)

Que temperatura têm?


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2011 às 09:07)

Bom dia

Também vai nevando aqui nesta parte da cidade. 0,5ºC e já começa a acumular nos telhados e nos carros.


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2011 às 09:11)

Quem diria... 

Neva imenso neste momento e também já acumula. Pena que sabemos que isto é apenas temporário, a não ser que tenhamos grande surpresa...

Agora 1,1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2011 às 09:19)

Esteve a nevar com alguma intensidade em Bragança, flocos bem grandes, ainda neva agora mas com menos intensidade

Registo 1.1ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2011 às 09:24)

Já passou a chuva.


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Jan 2011 às 09:29)

O que é bom acaba rápido....e foi o que aconteceu! Já não neva!


----------



## jonaslor (30 Jan 2011 às 09:33)

Bom dia...
Neva em Loriga....


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2011 às 09:34)

Por Viseu tenho 1,5ºC, preciso de precipitação e rápido, senão...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2011 às 11:38)

Bons dias.

Céu pouco nublado com o sol aparecer de vez em quando ,vento fraco com 8.0ºC.

Miníma foi de 1.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2011 às 12:05)

O sol já vai aquecendo o ambiente com 9.5ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## ACAR (30 Jan 2011 às 12:13)

*Notícia na TSF

Condutores retidos na serra de Montemuro*
Hoje às 11:07

O forte nevão que se abateu na serra de Montemuro surpreendeu, este domingo, mais de uma dezena de automobilistas. Os bombeiros só devem chegar ao local por volta das 11:30.


Amadeu Araújo dá conta da situação dos automobilistas retidos na serra de Montemuro 

João Abreu, um dos condutores surpreendidos pelo nevão que caiu no Montemuro, adiantou à TSF que «mais de uma dezena de veículos» estão parados, incluindo um «carro da GNR», que ia encerrar a estrada mas despistou-se.

Os automobilistas criticam sobretudo a falta da intervenção de uma limpa-neves que, desde a madrugada, não terá passado na estrada que liga Castro Daire a Cinfães. 

Esta situação é «inadmissível», comentou João Abreu, alertando que as pessoas estão retidas desde as 10:00 horas.

A Protecção Civil fez saber que não havia conhecimento da situação destes automobilistas.

A caminho do local estão meios dos bombeiros de Castro Daire para avaliar a situação e tentar resgatar as pessoas presas na neve. 

http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1770879


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2011 às 12:47)

Por aqui em Maçores mínima de 2,0ºC a EMA de Moncorvo teve 1,8ºC.

Neste momento 6,3ºC e céu muito nublado com o sol a querer espreitar.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jan 2011 às 13:23)

Por aqui tive uma mínima de *-1.6ºC* pelas 08:29, com muita formação de geada.

Por agora céu com algumas nebulosidade, mas com sol e vento fraco e uma temperatura de *8.3ºC*, portanto uma tarde agradável para a época.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2011 às 16:15)

Muitas nuvens e bem escuras, vê-se uma boa camada na Estrela...

Actual 9,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2011 às 16:18)

Muitas nuvens alternando com bons momentos de sol ,vento fraco,actual 10.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jan 2011 às 16:23)

Esqueci referir, a camada de gelo da manhã era neve, ou assim parecia, com cerca de meio centímetro, e quando começou a derreter, o anemómetro deu 0,5mm, daí ter quase a certeza ter sido neve...


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2011 às 18:05)

Boa tarde.

Dissessem que tinha nevado hoje de manhã em Bragança se calhar não acreditava, mas de facto nevou mesmo

Tarde de hoje foi marcada por periodos de céu muito nublado, registo 5.0ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2011 às 18:59)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Dissessem que tinha nevado hoje de manhã em Bragança se calhar não acreditava, mas de facto nevou mesmo
> 
> Tarde de hoje foi marcada por periodos de céu muito nublado, registo 5.0ºC



Sim , foi por pouco tempo, mas até tinha uns flocos razoáveis (uns 2cm) e ainda acumulou um pouco nos telhados.






Por agora 4,2ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2011 às 20:38)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 6.7ºC e 72%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 1.3ºC e 11.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jan 2011 às 21:42)

boas

por gouveia o dia chegou com uma camada muito pouca de neve que caiu durante  a noite, mas logo derreteu assim que o sol apareceu... 
o dia esteve com o ceu geralmente nublado mas nao choveu durante o dia... 
nao houve vento

extremos: -0.7ºC minima e 8.4ºC de maxima

actuais em santa comba: ceu nublado, sem vento e 4.8ºC de temperatura...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2011 às 23:04)

Tudo calmo com 4.8ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2011 às 01:55)

Aqui por Maçores mínima de 2,0ºC e máxima de 7,8ºC.

Ainda pingou durante o dia e sol por vezes espreitou.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jan 2011 às 07:22)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu pouco nublado, sem vento, ha geada e 1.4ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2011 às 12:38)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu com poucas nuvens e ambiente ...

Neste momento mais nuvens e vento moderado de N,actual 9.9ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2011 às 14:06)

Céu pouco nublado e vento de NW,actual 10.5ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## Z13 (31 Jan 2011 às 16:37)

Mais um dia de sol pelo nordeste!

Mínima de *-3,7ºC* esta manhã

Durante a tarde a máxima chegou aos 9,7ºC

Nada mau


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2011 às 16:54)

Dia de muito sol e temperaturas amenas a frescas, com mínima de -0,3ºC e máxima de 8,9ºC.

Actual 7,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2011 às 19:07)

Boas noites.

Tarde com algumas nuvens e vento moderado,actual 6.2ºC e 56%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.8ºC / 10.9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2011 às 19:49)

Máxima de 9,2 ºC em Maçores, segundo o Mário Barros.

Mínima de 1,7 ºC.

De momento, está com 3,4 ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2011 às 20:32)

Céu limpo e vento nulo.

Actuais 1,3ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2011 às 22:04)

Os 3.8ºC que foi a miníma da madrugada passada não tarda nada a ser alcançada...céu limpo e vento fraco de NW/N,actual 4.0ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2011 às 22:06)

Céu limpo e vento fraco, com um número bem redondinho... A mínima está por um fio (-0,3ºC)...

Actuais 0,0ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## Z13 (31 Jan 2011 às 22:28)

Por aqui também chegámos agora aos *0,0ºC* com *63%* de hr


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jan 2011 às 23:25)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e sem vento... extremos: 1.1ºC de minima e 13.7ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 1.4ºC de temperatura


----------



## Tanya (2 Fev 2011 às 22:00)

Olá
Alguém me sabe dizer como está a serra da estrela esta semana?


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2011 às 22:05)

Tanya disse:


> Olá
> Alguém me sabe dizer como está a serra da estrela esta semana?



Vai ao seguimento de fevereiro que há lá imagens de hoje mesmo!

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...ior-norte-centro-fevereiro-2011-a-5335-2.html


----------



## Tanya (2 Fev 2011 às 22:21)

muito obrigada!!!!


----------

